# Just started Questran



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Finally my doctor gave me a perscriptions for Questran. I had brought up the idea with him about six months ago, but he wanted to try everything else first. To be fair to my doctor, the everything else has helped me, but I continue to have D problems about twice a week. Hopefully the Questran will clear that up. Its not as bad as I thought it was. Its actually like drinking something and then eating a little Fun Dip (the flavored sugar packets kids eat). I have mixed it with gatorade so far with good results. I only started it yesterday, but haven't had problems yet. I did have a stomach ache last night, though, and wonder if my stomach may not be tolerating it well. It felt like I had overeaten when I really didn't have that much for dinner. We'll see how it goes. I'm also dropping my dose of Levsin to once a day, but so far so good with that.Did anyone else feel like they overate when they first started the Questran? I'm so excited to see if this works for me.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes Backfire,I felt like this at first as well but let me tell you Questron has really helped me I have less attacks like 1 time per month than than before give it a shot it works wonders.Cindy


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

BackFire, I had a horrible time with gas and bloating for about 4 days. It was truly horrible, Just when I thought I couldn't take it anymore, it went away. Only very occasionally, do I have problems now with gas and bloating, and that seems to be when I take it too too close to eating dairy, for some reason. My point, is don't give up too soon. Give it a good month.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, I'm not giving it up! I just wanted to see if my feeling of fullness was due to the Questran or something else that I should be looking at. Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, two days down and no symptoms have returned. My doctor also told me to drop my Levsinex to once a day. Its so nice to have saliva again! Do worry that I may be a bit C, though. That would be a change!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You may be one of the lucky ones for whom questran works--hope so! Play with the dosing so you don't go C, then you're set for life. Good luck.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, I'm definitely not C anymore. Had a relatively loose stool today. It upset me a bit at first, thinking the Questran wasn't working, but then I remembered Queen's post and reminded myself that Rome wasn't built in a day. I just get so excited with a new regimen that I am hoping for a miracle cure. Questran still might be that -- but have to give it some time. Plus, still haven't had straight D. Am I boring anyone with my daily progress reports yet?


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

Not me!







I'm just up there rooting for progress right along with you! And yes, time is very important.... How long of a trial do you plan to do with Questran?


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I too just started Questran. After I got over the initial shock







of the grit [I don't care what it says on the can...do not eat it in applesauce!] I am getting to where I can just drink it down.I've been on it for two weeks. Half scoop every night. I believe I am almost normal [now not having been normal for over 16 years, this may just be something I feel, and do not actually know-but by golly, I am going with it]. No Big D, no ribbon stools, and I only go once or twice a day. ONLY ONCE OR TWICE A DAY...that in itself is a miracle. I just pray that this keeps on working.The only other thing I do is take 3 Fiberchoice one hour prior to the Questran each night. I have big time urgency when I wake up each morning, but other than that, and the fact that I am bloated like an 8 month pregnancy, I am just appreciating what I look at as a positive change in my daily bowel habits.I've got my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## imamess (Nov 4, 2003)

I hope you will be as pleased with the results as I, it took forever to find out about it ...but it has made such a difference for me ..if i goof off and not do it regularly i feel the result of that also..I know when i get worked up and/or overwhelmed with lifes special moments!!!! it tends to screw me up gut wise always, but thats just the way my gut seem to react to that fun stuff. best of luck to you.take care.~G~


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, things are still going well for me. No D for a week now! And the taste is nothing -- I put it in gatorade and barely notice it anymore. Glad you mentioned the morning urgency. I've had that two times in the past week. Not sure what it is due to. I scaled back Levsin to once a day (in the morning) -- so it could be due to that. Also, take Citrucel at night, so wondering if that makes a difference. Finally, maybe taking Questran first thing in the morning would help instead of at lunch and dinner. Any ideas? Its not really a big deal. In fact, if I'm going to have urgency, first thing in the morning is the perfect time. BackFire44


----------



## ladyfarm (Nov 11, 2002)

I have taked Questran for 8 yrs.; I do have a new life I can't believe that I had a old life of so much D; I was wondering how come some people take it at night? I usually take mine the first thing in the morning; and my other medicine two hours later; I usually take mine with just plain water; I have to admit I do get tired of this; Every once in awhile I eat something I should not and I might have a little D; but nothing like after every time I ate before the Questran; I just take one packet a day; I wish they had a pill; but I bet it would not work as well; Nancy


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I just started taking it when my doctor told me to. I think his reasoning was that since my big meals of the day are lunch and dinner, that I should take it right before those meals. I know some people on here have questioned whether this makes sense, but so far my doctor hasn't steered me wrong (although he did take a long time before finally giving me a perscription for Questran).


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Backfire, I always take my Questran at night before bedtime, and this is true for many of us here. The reason for this is that Questran takes about 4-10 hours to take effect. It has to be down in your intestines, where it will suck up the excess bile causing the D. Taking it 1/2 hour before or with a meal will have absolutely no effect on that meal at all. But, if you are taking it twice a day then you have enough of it in your system to to control the D, regardless of the timing in relation to your meals. A more logical dosage for Questran is a dose in the morning and one in the evening, 12 hours apart, so the level in your sytem is constant. As for the morning urgency, try cutting out the Citrucel at night and taking a dose of Questran at that time instead. Metamucil, Citrucel, even a high fiber cereal eaten in the evening can cause some people morning troubles. Even for some of us with D under control using Questran, morning urgency remains an issue. I think this is just the new "normal" for us. I no longer have D, but I do have my morning ritual and I stick with it in order to be comfortable. I don't know if it's mental or physical, and I don't really care, as long as I don't have D all day!!! Good luck and hope you are well today.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I'm not going to cut out the Citrucel completely at this point because it has done a good job of making things more regular, but I think I might try doing it a little earlier in the night and see if that has any effect. Strange that my doctor thinks the Questran can help immediately with a meal. Do you have a source for your info about how long it takes Questran to work? That way, I can print it out and show it to him. Maybe, though, he just thought it would be most convenient for me to take it at those times. However, if it does take a while to have an effect, my night dose with dinner at 7:00pm or so would seemingly be pointless since it is over 12 hours before I eat breakfast from that point. BackFire44


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just thought of something, though. Even if it takes 4-10 hours for Questran to get to your intestines and work -- isn't that the same time that the meal you ate hits your intestines? That is, if you take it right before a meal, shouldn't Questran arrive just before the meal with perfect timing?


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

My husband takes it first thing in the morning. From reading everyones posts here, it seems it likely doesn't matter when you take it as long as its at the same time every day. If one time doesn't seem to fit you, another time may work better.He does have morning urgency and only goes in the morning. But he has to go sometime, so morning is probably best. I don't think it would matter when he took it, he's a "morning pooping" person. I think most people are "morning pooping" people.







I've suggested to him to take it at night to see if it would relieve the morning thing, but he's afraid that if he takes it at night, by the next afternoon, at work, it would quit working. I've messed with the poor guy so much, making him try everything I've read on these forums, that I'm leaving well enough alone for now. It's working, that's all he cares about.







Good luck to you BackFire. I hope against all hope that this is the miracle you're searching for.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks for the extra info. I actually just did a search on google. According to gihealth.com (http://www.gihealth.com/html/education/dru...estyramine.html) the best time to take it is at mealtimes.But you are right -- whatever works works. If I get a schedule that I can live with, I won't change a thing either.







What a great wife you are helping your husband out so much! I'm sure he apprecites it.


----------



## artemis54 (Jan 26, 2003)

Wish I could take Questran before bedtime. But I take Elavil right before I go to bed.I'd have to wait an hour after taking the Elavil before I could take the Questran.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, going on the second week and still no D. I have had an occasional loose stool, but I can always link that back to a food I shouldn't have eaten. Still having the urgency problem, though, at times. Nothing too severe (on the recommendation of a book I got, I rate my symptoms from 1 to 5, and my urgency symptmos have all been 1-3's). However, I had less urgency problems when I was on Levsin twice a day versus being on Levsin once a day and Questran. I guess that's to be expected. I had more constipation problems too. I could take Levsin three times a day and probably not have any urgency problems, but plenty of others. Also, the urgency has always been first thing in the morning when it happens. By now, my body should be adjusting to the Questran and new regimen with the Levsin, so I'll keep you updated every few days. Thanks for everyone's support!Oh, and one more thing. Last night, I ate dinner a lot more early than I usually do (which includes taking Questran a lot more early). I didn't have any urgency problems this morning. I'm going to try to eat earlier for a bit and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

One of my tasks recently has been to try to gain weight (or at least not lose it). To that end, I've been trying to eat more things that I had restricted in my diet. To my surprise, I had butter on my bread this weekend and also mozzarella cheese in pasta, and didn't have any problems! Whatever is doing it, I continue to improve! Still not one espisode of D since I started it! I've had a few looser stools, but nothing really close to D. The urgency still shows up every few days, but its usually in the morning. Since colon contractions often increase right upon waking and also upon eating, I've been trying lately to make sure the two don't combine. I wait now about an hour after I wake up before eating anything. So far so good with the morning urgency. Anyone else continuing to improve with the Questran?


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

do u have any tips for gaining weight i NEED to gain weight. i'm 15, 5'7 1/2" tall and onlyt 115lbs. everytime i try to eat a lot i eat a trigger without thinking about it and it all comes out and i loose like 2lbs. and then the next week i gain 2 back and then loose it again







. it's very sudden. i need to gain weight b/c it's really affecting my menstrual cycle!!!!thanx


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Backfire, Soooo happy to hear how well you are doing. Questran gave me my life back 3 years ago and I'll never stop taking this stuff. You will learn to live with the urgency issue--I have. My morning visit(s) to the bathroom are always urgent, but once they are over, I'm set for the day. Keeping a ritual in the morning is a small price to pay for having the day free. Cowgirl, sorry I have no advice for putting on weight. It may just be your age making you thin and with irregular cycles, but 57 115 pounds is quite thin. I guess focus on those high calorie foods that aren't triggers for you, even if it's things like cereal or bread and peanut butter. Enough of the right thing and you'll gaine weight.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cowgirl, you should talk to a nutritionist or your doctor. One of them should be able to help you make a plan of action. Its obviously entirely a matter of calories -- you have to take in more than you expend. I would figure out what you have eaten in the last few days and write it out on a sheet with the calorie information next to it. This website should help: http://www.annecollins.com/calories/index.htm The same website should also be able to tell you, based on your activity level, weight, and age, how many calories you burn a day. You can see what the difference is. If you are eating enough calories, then you should speak to your doctor immediately as there could be something else going on that your doctor should test for. You'll probably see easily, though, that it is the calories issue. Finally, eat all throughout the day, but smaller portions. I have snacks constantly throughout the day. Dry cereal is good as are granola bars for me. Find out what you can snack on that doesn't give you problems.


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

WooHoo! So glad to hear the Questran is working for you Backfire. I remember when my husband first started taking it. He would be waiting around for it to stop working. Itï¿½s like you can hardly believe it! Sometimes he thinks heï¿½s ï¿½curedï¿½ and while on vacation, stops for a few days. Nope, not cured.







He gets diarrhea now and then, maybe 2 times a year. Heck, everyone gets diarrhea 2 times a year! I donï¿½t have IBS and get it that often. Mostly when I drink too much rum or eat this chili cheese dip I love. If you do happen to get diarrhea, try not to flip out and think itï¿½s not working. It will probably just be something you ate or a stomach bug that will go away in a day or 2. He takes an additional dose at night if he knows he will be drinking alcohol. That seems to be the only thing that will give him diarrhea reliably. My husband has morning urgency too. It lasts about ï¿½ hour to an hour or so. Then heï¿½s good to go the rest of the day. Heï¿½s a mailman, so he is alone walking around a neighborhood all day with no bathroom access. You can imagine how that would be. The mail truck has served as a potty more times than he could count. Good thing that thing doesnï¿½t have windows! If you see a mail truck parked in your neighborhood, donï¿½t go knocking on the door.







My girlfriend who lost 200 pounds was telling me one day over Christmas about her constipation problems since her gastric bypass . I couldn't help her with that as I don't know much about it. During the conversation, she was telling me that her mother has the opposite problem. Since she got her gallbladder out, she has constant diarrhea. OH BOY, someone else to help! I sent her all the information I have about the Questran. WooHoo, it's working for her too! Never thought my mission in life would be helping people with diarrhea. The sales of Questran should be going up soon.







Keep us posted. It's always nice to hear success stories. You're helping others who are in the same boat you were in by these posts.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Careena,I am so glad to see what you posted about your husband waiting around for it to stop working. I am there right now. Everything else has, so why not Questran has been my prevailing thought. I need to let that go, and just enjoy the effects it is having on me now. I too have the morning urgency with the pain in the lower left abdomen, but as soon as I have my regular {NOW!!} morning bowel movement, I am just fine. No D, no anything but the bloat I have acquired since starting the Questran [3 weeks and counting!].This has been a miracle for me. It makes me feel it has to be too easy and too good to be true. I have to thank JLeigh for keeping on me to try it. I met her via the Penpal site, and she has had such good success,and suggested I ask the doc for the Questran.Here's a question though...is the generic just as good as the real Questran?Good Luck Backfire. We started about the same time and I enjoy watching your progress and comparing it to my own.Karen


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's a WooHoo for you too Ikemerson!







Actually, my husband takes the generic. I don't think he's ever taken the brand name Questran. I've read here though, from people who have tried both, that the generic tastes worse than the brand name or has a different taste. I'm sure someone will come along who has tried both that can help you out. I've tasted his generic just for the heck of it. It basically tastes like very watered down Tang.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Thank you for the woo hoo...I'm feeling it myself!I take the generic. It does taste like watered down Tang. I rarely drink anything [I know, a major bad thing] but it was a bit difficult, at first, for me to be able to suck that stuff down. I am an old pro now. I am also interested in finding out about Colestid. Did your husband also suffer bloat from the Questran and if so , what helped relieve it if anything?I am dreading swimsuit season with this bloat belly. Oh well! Again, thanks for the woo hoo...it made my day brighter!Karen


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Well hubby has kind of a gut, haha, so I don't think he'd know bloat if he saw it.







He does get gas on it though. It isn't painful gas but he does pass more than when he wasn't on it. Apparently, the Colestid works just as well. The only problem I can see from reading here is that the pills are very large, and you need 4 to equal 1 scoop of the Questran. Some people don't like swallowing 4 huge pills. Some would rather swallow the pills as opposed to drinking the Questran. I'd guess it would be a matter of personal preference.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

From what I read, its also difficult to get the Colestid in places. My doctor thinks that any of the pill forms of the fiber or Questran do not work the same; or at the very least are a bit more hard on your body since it has to break it down more.I take the tasteless real stuff (not generic) and mix it with gatorade. I never really taste it. Sometimes if I don't mix it well, I'll get a drink that will make me cough a bit, but besides that it is fine. Due to the urgency occassionaly (and really, its not as if I have to run to the bathroom within 30 seconds -- just probably the next three or four minutes; although I haven't tested it really), I'm calling the jury still out. However, its great being D free for the time being. Its funny you mentioned your hubby's D twice a year. I always wonder what is normal and abnormal now. I can't remember! I figure if I'm going to the bathroom less than my wife, then I'm doing okay.







And although this sounds awful, when we eat a meal and it is her running to the bathroom, I can't help but smile (not at misfortunate, but that I did not have to run)!


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

I think maybe urgency is subjective sometimes. I'd say that if you can hold it until you get to the bathroom with a minute or 2, then it's normal. That's about what I do, and I don't have IBS. I can't hold it an exorbitant amount of time. The urge hits everyone. I'd imagine it is hard to figure out what "normal" is after so long with D. In addition, normal for me wouldnï¿½t be normal for everyone. I think urgency is also subjective to where you are. If you were at home or at a place where a bathroom is handy, it wouldnï¿½t be as urgent as it would be if you were sitting in traffic. In either case, whether you have IBS or not, when the urge hits and there is no bathroom around, it can send anyone into panic mode. Heck, my husband has never messed his pants in public, but I have.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess that I think that most people don't have problems when sitting in traffic unless they ate something particularly bad for the stomach or have a bug. I believe most people could hold it for the twenty or thirty minutes it takes sometimes in heavy traffic to make it to a bathroom under most circumstances. I know some people on here have worse urgency problems where they can't hold it for 30 seconds! I just hope I can get to a point where I can usually wait ten or fifteen minutes if I have to. I remember pre-IBS it was never a concern of mine, and I don't ever remember the quick pull overs to the nearest gas stations that are now all too common.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

When I was at my worst, I shared with a girlfriend how horrid life was and she was trying to be sympathetic and shared the story of how once when she was in London on a tour she realized she had to go about 10 minutes into a 1 hour bus ride, and how she had to hold it for the fifty minutes, "It was horrid." So, I guess that's what normal is. What cracked me up the most about her story, is that there was a bathroom on the bus, she just doesn't like to use them and preferred to wait for the clean hotel pot. My morning visits are urgent, but I've been trying to test myself lately, not going before school drop off and other little tricks, and I don't think my body is as urgent as my mind feels. One day, though, I pushed myself so long I ended up not going, then I was neurotic all day because I didn't go that morning. Reminded me of the Seinfeld episode when Kramer "missed his time" in the morning and was screwed up in the head and body for days. I have had some instances of having a bm later in the day, and those have not been urgent and have waited a bit. There's some normalcy shining through, and this is after 3 years on Questran. But, if the morning urgency remains for the rest of my life, I can easily live with that. It's a very small price to pay. So, Backfire, don't expect too much too soon, and be ever so grateful each time you leave the house!!


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

> quote:I don't think my body is as urgent as my mind feels.


That's a good way to put what I was thinking. Yeah I think urgency is hard to figure out. I think maybe the difference between people with IBS-D and people without it is that the urge doesn't hit people without IBS very often at inappropriate times unless they're not feeling well. I very seldom have to go when I'm away from home. It's like my mind is trained to go when there is bathroom around to go in. I don't think about it before I leave the house. He had severe urgency from the moment he got IBS. From the time he got the ï¿½I have to goï¿½ signal until he would have to go was very short. The signal is longer with me. I donï¿½t have to sprint unless Iï¿½m sick with diarrhea. Heï¿½s done many sprints to the bathroom, went in his mail truck,etc. From watching my husband it seems that anxiety about what might happen would feed the need to go. Itï¿½s sort of like a self-fulfilling prophecy. It's like a cycle in the mind of "is anxiety about going making me have to go or is having to go making me anxious." I think itï¿½s hard to figure out sometimes. I tend to think that's why hypnosis is pretty effective for some people. It breaks that cycle. Once you get the urgency problem it's hard not to think about it when you're out somewhere. At this point, since itï¿½s under control, he isnï¿½t near as anxious. He seldom mentions it where as it used to be a topic of conversation every day.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, that's definitely true. And its so nice to have someone without IBS posting regularly so we know what normal is!!







Here's my current delimma. I, like many others, have had accidents in the past. They were few, but I remember each one distinctly -- a horrifying event that we can all laugh about later, but one I never want to repeat. I think everyone probably gets the feeling that they have to go at inopportune times. Therefore, when I get that feeling and I am not near a bathroom, I'm not sure how to interpret it. Do I trust that I am better now than I was then and do relaxation etc and not dwell on it? Or, do I run to the bathroom knowing that if it is one of the more urgent times, I'll be glad I did? I'm taking it bit by bit. Intstead of rushing to the nearest bathroom when I have to go, I first started strolling in a relaxed manner to the nearest bathroom. Now, if there is a convenient bathroom close I'll go; but if it is not convenient, I'll just make sure I can get to one in the next five or ten minutes. Hopefully one day I too won't think about it or talk about it everyday! Thanks for all the posts -- they give me something to shoot for.


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Backfire, and Hello to all others, So glad, Backfire, to see that you are getting relief. Questran has performed miracles for me. I just wish more people on this board would give it a real try. It is really sad to read some of their desperate stories; we can all relate; but for most of us Questran users, we can now say, "wow, I remember how that was" and happily this is in our past. But, anyway, regarding the discussion of urgency~I started on Questran back in first week November and I've been relatively D-free. I believe I had maybe 3 episodes and I can distinctly relate them to too much pumpkin pie or some other overdose of a highsugar or highfat food that caused the problem. But, I know where you are coming from psychologically~ after years and years of Diareah related panic all I need is to get that little twinge and I get the "Uh-oh-am I going to have a problem? panic". I may NOT have a problem-but you know the mind over gut is still strong in our memory; and damn if I'm going to wait around to find out. So there's been a couple of times that I popped some Immodium for peace of mind. Then next day I pay for that with some belly pains that I don't normally have on the Questran alone. I also enjoy the fact that on the Questran, I am not only D free but also Pain-free! I don't have that horrible intestinal pain anymore. So try to relax a bit~you'll get better as time goes on and learn to trust the Questran more.HereIam,, glad you made it relatively unscathed to your vacation and back and hope you had fun. I'm planning on taking 3 weeks in Europe this May. I am hoping not to psyche myself into a tragedy. We all know how that goes. Better believe, I'm packing the whole can of Questran!!!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

My pain has actually all disappeared too. Pain/cramping was never really a big problem for me until I went on Levsin. I think it slowed things down too much -- my doctor said so much was probably causing trapped gas. In any event, whether its the Questran, or dropping the Levsin dose, I haven't had any more cramps or pain. Its great! I'm sure you'll have a fabulous time in Europe. Fortunately, they are less uptight about going to the bathroom than in the States, I think. Maybe the change in bowelatmosphere will be good for you







(yes, I just made that word up). BackFire44


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Backfire, it sounds like youï¿½ll get a handle on it soon. I think it will take you a few months to see just exactly how the Questran is going to work. Then, you can do more of your plans of trying mind over matter. I think the mind over matter ideas that you and HereIam are doing, such as trying to ignore it for a minute or two, trying to take your mind off it, pushing your limits in short doses are all good things. I think they help retrain your mind not to panic because it may not be a panic situation. Heck when you have D all the time, every twinge is panic. It will take a while to get over that. My husband is fairly good at telling if it may be a ï¿½I have to runï¿½ episode or a ï¿½If I donï¿½t think about it, it will go awayï¿½ episode. He so seldom has to run when weï¿½re out anymore. I think he trusts the Questran more as time has went on. Still though, donï¿½t think itï¿½s abnormal if you have to go while youï¿½re out. I still have to go when Iï¿½m out occasionally, and then I just go. I donï¿½t try to hold it. I do think itï¿½s normal for people to occasionally have to go away from home. In all honesty, I think itï¿½s kinda weird to hold it if there is a bathroom right there.







QueenODï¿½Cool Europe! That will be so fun.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Had the urgency problem again this morning. However, I think I've nailed down the cause. Using the advice in the book "Breaking the Bonds of IBS" I kept a log of any symptoms that I had and their severeity on a scale of 1 to 5 (I mentioned this before). My usual symptoms are D (or loose stools) and urgency with a little stomach discomfort through in once in a while.I looked back at my log over the past three weeks. Still no D! I noted that there were four times when an urgency of 3 or above was coupled with a loose stool of at least 2. Three of those times I had spaghetti the night before. I've suspected that my system does not tolerate garlic well, and that may very well be the culprit. Also, I know there is a lot of oil in sauce usually, but I always try to pick sauces that are low in oil. Its definitely something associated with that food, though.Keeping a log was one of the best things I ever did. I can look back and see how bad it really is for me and identify problem situations and foods. I highly suggest it. Just make a table that has a place for date, food and/or circumstance; and symptoms. BackFire44


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

I was just wondering if the Questra is a prescription or over the counter?? I went back to the doc yesterday and he added on lomotil for the D 4 times a day and i take levbid 2 times a day with the fiber. He said if this doesn't work with the next month, he'll probably scope me to check for crohn's or ulcers and that scares me. so far the lomotil is working--and i hope it continues to help. any suggestions for me?? or is anyone else on the med's or used to be i talked of above and if so, did you have any help with them??


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I really need help with some Questran question...I am ordering it from an online pharmacy because I am between doctors right now (I have to wait a month to see an IBS specialist). Anyway, I need to know how to order/take it. I realize you all aren't doctors, but I just need to know what a normal dose is so I can give it a try.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Questran for me for over two weeks, and so far diahrea free! I can't believe it. I mean I really can't. I am starting to not worry about that other shoe dropping.I had a few umm...difficulties when first starting with urgency first thing in the a.m...but I had normal stools. Read that again, normal stools! I also had trouble with the grittiness of it, but am now getting used to that too. I do, however, still have the bloat.







I did not have this prior to starting the Questran, and other than the occasional discomfort from it, and the hit my vanity is taking...is being big D free worth the bloat? You betcha!







Next month we head to Grand Cayman for two weeks of vacation and I will proudly show off my bloated belly and enjoy not having to worry where the nearest port a pot is. My hubby teases our grown family [who will be on vacation with us] that we are just going to tell others we are expecting again...now that's funny - and funnier still will be the look on their faces when he actually does it!I am still maintaining at 3 fiber choice tablets [chewable and quite tasty] after dinner, and half scoop of Questran prior to bedtime.







Lomotil as need, and I haven't needed any!







Again, I thank my good friend, and soul sister JLeigh







for keeping on me to ask the gastro about this. He never suggested it, instead hoping the Nortriptolyne route was going to do the trick. It didn't and this is so much better as I can be my over excited, hyper self, where the nortriptolyne made me too tired. This has made the world of difference to me [I am clenching my fingers to keep from typing 'so far' oops, I did it anyway].







Questran is 'good stuff.'Karen


----------



## artemis54 (Jan 26, 2003)

Questran is a Rx drug, so is Colestid. Colestid is no longer mfg'd in pill form. Both are powered. Tastes like plastic sand.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

LD1, I don't understand this whole internet pharmacy thing, you are able to get Rx drugs on line without a prescription? Anyway, if you do get Questran, the usual dosage as a treatment for D is to take one packet or one scoop (sometimes it's dispensed in individual packets and sometimes in a can that contain 42 scoops) two times each day. That's where people usually begin and adjust it from there. You can take up to six scoops a day, but none of us here have required that much. I take one scoop in the evening and in the morning I take two caltrate tablets. Good luck and hope you get your doctor situation straightened out soon.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

lkemerson, glad to hear you are doing so well! Its so great to read success stories. Are you sure that it is the Questran that is making you bloated and not the fiber? I had a lot of gas and bloating with fibercon when I was taking it, but when I switched to Citrucel, I didn't have those problems. Also, the pill form of the fiber supplements is sometimes harder on your stomach than the powder. I had bloating with Questran, but it mostly went away after a few days.As for usual dosage, I take one scoope before lunch and one before dinner. Seems to work for me. I think two scoops a day is fairly normal for an initial amount. However, you should really talk to a doctor about it. Questran can cause constipation, and unless your problem is almost always D, it might not be good for you. There may be other people who should not take it (perhaps those with diverticulosis or the likes), so I would really talk to a doctor.Tomorrow will be three weeks without D. Went out to brunch with friends on Sunday and then walked around for about three hours with no problems! I was so happy. A little nagging voice at the back of my mind kept reminding me to ascertain where the nearest bathrooms were, but I tried to ignore it as much as possible.







The best is that when my wife and I finally went home, it was because she had to go to the bathroom!BackFire44


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh, and I remember seeing one of the shakes that I have tried being flavored with splenda (which I believe is some kind of diet sugar a la equal). I'm trying to make sure the number of grams of sugars is low and it is flavored with natural sugars instead of these man-made ones that cause cancer in lab rats!


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I am ordering it without a prescription, but I had a doctor a month ago who was going to prescribe it until he suggested I see specialist who deals with IBS in women. One more question: I take Zoloft and bentyl (not sure if i'll need the bentyl on the Questran), but how long do I need to wait between taking the Questran and the Zoloft? If I take the Questran at night and in the morning, when would I take the Zolft? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire...Could be the fiber, I wonder about that though.







I have been doing the fiberchoice for 3 years now and it is the fiber I really prefer. I know you said you could just drink down the Questran, I have a little trouble with it. I can gag on just plain water. So imagine Citrucel plus the Questran. Too much drinking of things I find 'icky' for lack of a better word, for a person who doesn't like to drink anything anyway. [As an aside...yes, Jan - sister dear "an IBS penpal of mine" I know I have to drink more for my kidneys sake!!! I am trying].It must be the Questran as I just started it, just started the bloat, and have been using the Fiberchoice for so long now.I thank you for trying to help me figure this thing out though. To be sans diahrea is probably worth the bloat, and my husband loves me with or without bloat, it is just my ego that is taking a bit of a bruising, and a little bit of bloat pain, beats the heck out of the big time cramping and burning of the big D!!!







I am glad to hear of your success too...it'll be interesting to watch us both progress as we both started at the same time. If I were to take more than the half scoop at night, I can see I would have big constipation problems. Perhaps because I don't really drink much in the day. That may be a defense mechanism! I always avoided liquids, as liquid is all I ever put out. Perhaps that will change now too! I can't believe I can go out to the movies and THEN go out to dinner now...eat a salad for dinner and make it home without pain, or a stop in the nearest woodlot!halelujiah!Keep on fighting the good fight, and I'll be right there with ya!Karen


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad to know someone is there with me! Actually, glad to know this board is here. I have lots of family and friends who support me, but as I've said before, they really can't understand completely.I know you know how important it is to drink water -- but what you might not know is that drinking tons upon tons of water won't cause more D. You would think that the more water in your system, the more watery your stool, but its just not the case. Its the same with fiber. You would think the more bulky and fibery your stool, the less watery it would be, but people with C take fiber with success. I've become a big drinker! Between the two servings of Questran and one of Fiber, I probably drink about 8-12 glasses of water a day and haven't had D in a few weeks now. In fact, I had a lot more D when I was drinking less. I had a great night last night. I was really nervous as I had to give a big presentation. Historically anytime I get really nervous, and especially if other people are going to be evaluating my talk, I have IBS problems. I think I'm a great speaker and once I start I'm okay, but usually the hour before is awful with multiple trips to the bathroom. Last night -- not one trip to the bathroom! I couldn't believe it. First time in a long time that hasn't happened. BackFire44


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Backfire,







I am so very happy for you. And, you are right about this board, it is a place where you can find people who know exactly what you are going through. It's also (as you found out) a wonderful place to find help. I can say that I know exactly how you are feeling right now--Questran straightened me out after 10 years of explosive D. Enjoy.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire,I know I should drink more. I just can't seem to make myself. I've tried every trick in the book. I know my kidneys are screaming for more liquid, and yet...it is hard. I have started occasionally taking a bottle of water to work and making myself have it gone by days end. You are so right about this board too. I have met the most amazing people here. I read for 2 years before I posted as often I am a bit intimidated by big personalities, but all in all I find this group a phenomenal group of human beings that show that when the going gets tough, just like a family, they come together en masse and help whoever needs help out. Congrats on your evening. I bet you have many more of them! I just love being able to only make a run to the 'little room' a couple times a day! What a thrill it is to think, "I am almost normal!"Question however, does anyone know the long term reprecussions, if any, to taking Questran? Again, I will never be able to thank JLeigh enough for keeping on me to ask about the Questran, and basically giving me my life back.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I know that Questran doesn't actually enter your bloodstream -- thus there are not going to be a lot of longterm effects. From what I can tell, the only possible negative side effect is if your stools get so bulky or you have C such that you have a blockage or aren't eliminating enough. If this happens, even if you don't have a serious blockage that hurts your health, it can put a strain on your liver. As long as you are eliminating on a daily basis, though, I don't know of any long term problems. It should be noted, though, that Questran only recently began being used for IBS. And regarding water -- just remember that IBS has no effect on your lifespan whatsoever. If you don't have any accompanying gastronintestinal problems, you'll live as long as anyone else, just be annoyed a bit more. However, not drinking enough water can cause big problems in your kidneys, which can lead to really serious life problems. Also, perhaps you should try drinking something besides water. Water is really hard on a weak stomach. Whenever I am sick with a stomach flu, my doctor always tells me not to try water, but to drink gatorade or a flat coke. I think perhaps the sugar helps with the digestion in some way. You might experiment, though, with things. Sorry if this sounds like a lecture -- I'm just trying to help


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Lecture away. I am not offended, and no need to apologize. My soul sister on the ibs boards is always on me to drink more. I do like Pepsi, can't drink it just sitting down to drink it though. I am trying harder. I've noticed if I have a glass of VERY cold water in the car as I drive, I will sip on it and will eventually [if driving long enough] drink all or most of it. May be a way to get some more down me.Gatorade isn't something that appeals to me either. I like a little purple grape juice, or did as a kid, perhaps I should try that again. I come from a long line of non-drinking women. We always talk about it, try to do better and know that our skin would look better if we did, and don't. When I went in for colon surgery two years ago, the anesthesiologist made me wait before I went back so they could force more liquids into my body...that was my big time wake up call...Keep nagging, I'll keep trying!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Its 11:00 am EST, how much you have had to drink today?(Sorry couldn't resist the free nagging card you gave me)Update on Questran and me. Now four weeks D free! I can hardly believe it. Still have the urgency problem in the mornings, though at times. Tried to tie it to foods, but, for example, had the problem this morning and all I had for dinner last night was a plain piece of fish and some rice. Guess I just keep chugging along, hoping the urgency will eventually go away. As I said before, at least the urgency isn't D anymore -- which gives me a little more time. Whenever it happens, though, its always a very large amount. Always ready to hear any other ideas about stopping the urgency, but am here to report that Questran has been absolutely great and I continue to feel better.







BackFire44


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

As I said, nag away.I have had three glasses of liquid today and it is 7:44 p.m. Not nearly enough. I will do one with our dinner [late tonight, hubby working overtime] and one before bed, just before I drink down the Questran [which is still icky to me]. That will get me up to 5, which is pretty good, don't you think?4 weeks for me too, and big D free! I am eating what I want too, which is great! I love salad. I think because I couldn't have it for so long. I am making myself take that part slow and steady, but last night I got to eat fresh pineapple, my favorite fruitm with no mishaps. I have dropped the fiber to two firberchoice tablets a day, to see if that helps the bloat...to no effect. I guess I will just learn to live with the bloat I now have. It's worth it, believe you me. Blast vanity anyway!I too have the urgency most mornings. In true IBS mode, I now worry if I don't have the urgency, what a head game this all tends to be.I've got my fingers crossed for both of us!Karen


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Karen,Its true -- its such a headgame. The book, "Breaking the Bonds of IBS" has been a great help to me in combating that aspect of it. You might want to take a look at it if you haven't already.My doctor wants to completely drop me off the levsin now. I'm waiting until next week because I have family visiting this week and I know with the extra stress that it isn't a good time to change my routine. Have you tried mixing the Questran with juice or something other besides water? And good job on the water today.







Seems like its just you and me, Karen, on this thread anymore! Still, enjoy hearing about your updates. BackFire44


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh no, it's not just you guys here. Believe me, people are reading this thread every day. You are helping people every day. Yep, yep. It's threads like these that helped me help my husband. I'm so glad you're both doing so well.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I'm here too!! Just haven't had much to add. Karen, you will get used to the Questran, it takes a long time, though. I just drink it down mixed with about 6 ounces and water, washed down with a ton of water. Just part of the routine of life now. As long as it keeps stopping the D, I'll keep chugging it, and I guess it's for life now. I've had the uncommon experience this week of being constipated!! Haven't been in this situation since I was preggers and on prenatal vitamins (and I still had my gall bladder). I've been dieting forever, 32 lbs off and 8 to go, and these last 8 are really tough. So, I added in a diet supplement being marketed by Dr. Phil for "pear" body types (that's me!!) and they contain a ton of Iron and I'm stopped up but good. Think I'm going to have to skip the Questran one night and eat a bowl of bran buds to get myself cleaned out. The good news is this supplement is really helping in that it makes me feel like I can exercise more, which is what I need to do to finish this project off and get onto maintenance.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Way to go, HereIAm! Congrats on battling IBS and dropping so much weight at the same time. BackFire44


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Backfire, Thanks!!! All this weight I'm now taking of came on during the ten years of D I had following gall bladder surgery. You'd think that having D for that long would have taken off weight, but it didn't work that way. All I was eating during that time was "white" foods--absolutely no fiber (which really made the D worse) and not much fruit or veggies. So, eating bagels, toast, white rice, and bread, bread and more bread, just left me hungry and craving carbos all the time so I ate more and more white stuff. Even had a great, big cookie binge going on. What a cycle that was and I am so glad to be off it. Hope you are feeling well today


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm feeling well most days now, but just need to figure out the mornings. Again had the urgency problem about 45 minutes after waking up. I can almost time it to the T. No D, but the urgency persists. Maybe I just need to make sure to get up early enough such that I'm around home during that time. As it is, I'm flying out the door about 30 minutes after I wake up. I've been trying to drink the citrucel earlier at night to see if that changes anything, but it doesn't seem to. Right now I have Questran before lunch and dinner, but maybe I should have it as soon as I wake up? I don't know. Will continue to tinker.BackFire44


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have to respond to Cowgrlchica... When I was 15-16, I was 5'10 and weighed 130 pounds(I am male)... My girlfriend at the time was 5'6 and weighed 130... So I know what it is like to be skinny... However, I wouldn't worry about it. In time, people fill out. I am now 21, 6' tall and weigh 185-195 lbs.(I need to go on a diet again!). Enjoy not gaining any weight for the time being. Some people just don't gain weight when they are young. And btw... You "lose" pounds... you don't "loose" it... sound out the word Looooose.... It is not Lose. Just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Backfire, Have you tried cutting out the Citrucel at night? Maybe give it a shot one evening and see if anything changes. We are all different in what we can tolerate, but any fiber supplement makes me go like crazy, can't go near the stuff. And, as we discussed before, the urgency may remain a problem for a while for you, both physically and mentally. You may just have to live with your morning routine and be happy that you aren't going all morning. You leave the house 1/2 hour after you get up? Wow, I could never do that, and I've been D free for 3 years now with Questran. I have a very set morning routine and I accept it and don't apologize to anybody for it. In order to be comfortable, I get up at 6:15, shower & dress and at 7 run 1/2 the brood to school. When I get back I eat tea and breakfast (high fiber toast with peanut butter) and usually visit the pot 1-2 times from 7:30 to 8:00 and at 8:25 I run the other half of the brood to school and off to work I head. If I know I need to leave the house at a certain time, I get up 2 hours before. Seems obsessive, I'm sure, but it works and I'm quite comfortable and happy.


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Everyone, still here, checking in once in awhile. Backfire, I read your posts about urgency in the AM, I agree with HereIam, maybe just try 1 or 2 nights to eliminate your fiber and see if you improve. I have no urgency anymore; but when I did have problems, it was always worst in AM. AND, I always had worse problems with the fiber stuff (no matter what form). Isn't this Questran wonderful stuff? OH BY THE WAY, you guys, after taking Questran for 3 months, my cholesterol dropped a whopping 40 points. Can you believe it? I was always over 220+ for about 15 years. I just had a blood test and I came in at 180 total cholesterol... and this is only after 3 months! This is great stuff!!! Hope you all are doing well, sounds like it......just wanted to pop into the posts to say "HI" and backfire... you're doing great.. glad you found the "cure".


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Queen, Great news about your cholesterol!!! I've been taking Questran three years and it hasn't done a stinking thing for mine. But, maybe without it I'd be even higher. Am going in next week to have it checked, am hoping my weight loss and exercise program will have budged that number. Will let you know.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I take my fiber when I first get home from work [5 p.m.] each night, and that has helped me not have the urgency issue in the a.m. as bad as it had been. I also dropped the amount of fiber I am taking. I mean, hey...if I can now eat things I couldn't before, that means I can eat more fiber without tearing myself up...I won't, therefore, need so much fiber in tablet form. Right?Who knows, I may be able to drop that fiber all the way out of my 'colon plan' for lack of a better descriptive. I'll wait until after vacation. I am still struggling with the thought of an 8 hour snorkel excursion on a boat with minimal toilet facilities [we are going to Grand Cayman for two weeks in April]. Should I take the Lomotil and play it safe...or should I just do the Questran, as since I've been on it, no problems whatsoever? Last year I took a couple Lomotil before we went on any excursions away from the condo. I had to to be able to enjoy the trips! Head games...I tell ya Backfire, as an avid overthinker, I am driving myself nuts with this.We will be traveling from MI to Nebraska in a couple weeks to pick up our new puppy. This will be a test for me and any travel worry that may remain. So far, I feel super positive that I am going to keep on doing well, and will have a wonderful trip [both of them]. HUGE CONGRATS HereIam, on the weight loss. There again, since I am slowly adding raw fruits and veggies to my diet, my hope is to get some weight off finally too. Hopefully this blasted bloat will go away after I drop the fiber too...keep your fingers crossed.Karen - who used to have a flat tummy, but now is diahrea free instead! Free at last, free at last, thank God Almighty I am free at last!!!!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Maybe I will try stopping the Citrucel or moving the time that I take it to see if that makes a difference. Its just that I'm scared to change anything now since I've gotten so much better! And there's no question that the Citrucel was helping me before I started the Questran. Moving it earlier in the evening, though, shouldn't do anything different for my body, though. Maybe I'll do that -- make sure to take it three or four hours before going to bed instead of an hour before going to bed. I'm not changing anything, though, until next week. My family is visiting right now, and the stress of that alone is probably sending my body out of wack. Love the family, but very stressful.Thanks for checking in Queen! Your posts let me know how great Questran worked and have led to me feeling much better. BackFire44


----------



## caper_cutie (Mar 20, 2004)

Hello everyone: I never heard of questan until now, thanks. I hope to find out more from my Dr. I take Dicetel, its works ok, not great. I can go 6 months and my bowels work fine then i can go weeks with D. Watery, yellow, bile filled stole. Cramps and pain. I cant find out exactly what causes it with me, since i can eat all foods fine for months the Dr. figures its stress but i dont feel stressed?? Goodluck everyone. Glad to find this site. Liz


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Caper, Definitely, ask your doctor for a prescription for Questran. It can't hurt to try it. I cannot believe the difference it made in my life. You'll notice that not only does it relieve the D - but you may also notice relief from the pain and cramping associated with these attacks - - I did. Be sure to start with one full scoop a day and then after a week or so, adjust up or down as you need it. Good Luck!


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

WOW! Congrats to all of you that have had such amazing success with Questran - I am still a bit confused as to the exact 'method of action' of this drug/supplement, but I will look it up on the net later today... All these results sound so encouraging, I can't help but wonder if Questran might 'do wonders' for me!Again, I am so happy to hear that some of you have found such great results!! For one less person to suffer through this terrible syndrome, is - to my mind - a huge success.Wish me luck in my search... so far little to no positive results but I remain hopeful....


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Candy - Here is something I found that has a few quick answers or thoughts for you...Dr. Lee:A middle aged viewer had ten years diarrhea due to IBS. He has been quite well controlled with Questran and Colestid. Do you have any opinion on these two drugs in the treatment of diarrhea in IBS? Dr. Marks:Well, there are no studies of Questran and Colestid in irritable bowel syndrome. However we do know that in most individuals who take these medications they will tend to firm up the stool and improve diarrhea. So it is not surprising if patients get better especially if they have diarrhea. However the way in which they are working is not clear. Both of these medications bind bile acids, which are chemicals made by the liver and secreted into the intestine. These bile acids may have effects on the way the muscle of the bowel functions. And so it is possible that by binding these bile acids, Questran and Colestid are affecting the muscles of the intestines. So there is at least a theoretical reason as to why these two drugs might work in controlling diarrhea.Questran and Colestid are certainly reasonably safe with a few precautions. They must be taken at the right time because they also can bind other things like medications a patient is taking. So they are reasonable treatments, but again have not been proven to be effective in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.This is the link http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art...rticlekey=13634 I'd do a quick google search and read up on how and why that Questran is thought to work. I can tell you, however, from my experience, that it has been life altering. If I could just get my head wrapped around the fact that regardless of what it think...I am not going to get sick if I go out, I would consider it as almost a cure for what ails me. I do know I have a quality of life I haven't had for 16 years. I do know that I can eat things I couldn't eat before. I do know that I only go to the bathroom twice a day, and always at about the same time [first thing upon waking, and about 5:00 when I get home from work], and that this alone has given me back scads of time.People take varying amounts of Questran. Since I have been on it I have been doing half a scoop each night, and by jiggy, it's done the trick. I would certainly recommend that you contact your physician and ask about it. Mine, although the best gut doc in the world [IMHO] never suggested it, and when a great penpal bud kept on me...I finally asked. I am so glad. Backfire...I need another nag on the drinking thing. I am slipping. It's 6:56 and I've had two glasses of liquid today. Since I've just reminded myself of this, you can actually skip the nag as I run downstairs for a glass of water [I hate water], perhaps grape juice?????Happy week to you all. Karen


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I REALLY NEED HELP, and I didn't want to start a new thread:I just got my Qustran in the mail (I ordered it from a online pharmacy, a big no no I am sure, but I was desperate). Anyway I got something called "Questran Light." What is the difference between regular Questran and the light. I know it contains aspertame which scares me b/c I've heard it causes cancer. Any advice would be great. I don't want to get sick or make things worse. I am not sure when to take it or how much to take. Thanks.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I am trying to see what my can says, but there is a pharmacy label that is stuck like cement on there, and I can't read under it, even when I attempted to rip it off.What I can see [I take the generic Questran] is the following...Cholestyramine for Oral Suspension, USP PowderEach scoopful [9 grams] of Cholestyramine for Oral Suspension, USP, Powder contains 4 grams of Cholestyramine resin, USP. This product contains sucrose.So, right there is one difference. I can't speak to the Questran brand as I only take the generic...but the generic has sucrose, not aspertame. Maybe someone else can help you with the differences. Good luck


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

From what I can tell, they are basically the same product, and pharmicies use them interchangeably. The light may have to do with the fact that it has aspartame, but I'm not sure. I would not worry about aspartame causing cancer. Aspartame is probably in many things that you eat every day -- its just an artificial sweetener. It causes cancer in lab rats when they are given about 100 times the amount of aspartame you could ever digest in one day for years and years; and even the studies on that are not totally reliable.However, aspartame does sometimes act as a trigger for IBS in people. Perhaps regular Questran does not have aspartame -- I'm not sure, but you can ask your pharmacist.I wouldn't start Questran without talking to your doctor, though. It has very few side effects, but can cause a blockage under certain conditions. If you are IBS-C or have had trouble with blockages or diverticulosis, you have to be very careful with some things. Questran has helped a lot of people, but you should always take it with your doctor's advice. They go to school for 8+ years for a reason -- the human body is very complicated. Best of luck!BackFire44


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Have my own update for everyone. Went off the Levsin totally this week. This is a big step for me, and one that I'm very nervous about. Levsin was the first thing that made any difference in my symptoms. Yesterday was the first day I was off it. It was a bad day for me, but there were lots of other reasons. Unfortunately in the cafeteria that I went to, my choices were basically pizza or not eating for lunch. I choose pizza. I think not eating was a better choice -- or just finding somewhere else to eat. This was combined with having an exceptionally stressful day. For the first time since I started Questran, I had almost-diarrhea. It wasn't full blown, but was a really really loose stool; one that I really hadn't had in about four weeks. However, I think part of it may just be my body's initial reaction to going off Levsin. Today, I am doing great. I've been only eating good foods so far and taking my Questran. Also, I started taking Citrucel much earlier at night so it would be mostly through my stomach by the time I went to bed. I'm hopeful that I can keep off the Levsin, but it will take a few weeks to really see as my body gets adjusted to being off the medicine. I'll keep everyone updated. BackFire44


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. As I mentioned above, I was told Questran was an option right before I switched GIs and now I have to wait a month to see my new doc. I couldn't stand it, so I ordered it. And for the first time in 3 months I had a NORMAL BM this morning. I've been so sick with D I haven't been able to leave the house for months and I feel like I may actually get my life back. I only took one packet last night before bed and already the D is gone (for now). The taste and texture is nothing compared the stuff I've had to drink (fleets, barium, etc.) that it doesn't even bother me. I hope this works.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hope it works too. You should at least call your new doctor and let him know what you started, though. If you are IBS-D, its probably not a problem, but better safe than sorry.Glad to hear it is helping so far! Many people on this board do 1/2 dose twice a day or 1/2 dose once a day. I have been doing 1 dose twice a day. You can experiment and see what works for you. And you are right -- the taste is nothing. Anyone who has had a colonoscopy and has had to drink that awful stuff knows what tastes bad!BackFire44


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I will definetly speak with my new doc. It's only been day 1 on Questran, so I don't want to jump the gun, but I feel so much better it's unbelievable. I ate cheese sticks (which I never would normally eat)last night and thought for sure I'd be sick today, but still no D. I hope everyone keeps up on their progress on this medication so we can see if this stuff really works long term.


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I'm so glad I looked on here today. I found a wonderful new GI doctor on Monday. He just prescribed Questran for me, although I haven't had it filled yet. I took it years ago right after my gallbladder was removed and it helped back then. I'm hoping it will again. I certainly can't wait to find out. Life is so difficult trying to only go places that are 30-60 seconds away from a bathroom!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad to hear it, Karen! Questran certainly has helped a lot of people. LD1 -- cheesesticks and no problems? That's great. I'm still dreaming of the day I can safely eat Chubby Hubby ice cream. I've been thinking about trying it lately, but something tells me it would be a bad idea. Maybe some day!BackFire44


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

LD1 - you asked about Questran Light? I take the Questran light and it has the same results as the regular Questran only without the sugar. If you have to be concerned about sugar then Questran Light is the way to go. Start with 1 scoop once a day; or 2 half scoops spaced out through the day. I seem to be fine with 1 scoop/day and for me that schedule is easiest and doesn't interfere so much with vitamin, oral contraceptives; and any other meds I may take. There less timing problems to worry about. I wouldn't worry about the small amount of aspartame (it's a sweetener) taken once a day. Good Luck, you took what? one dose? and already feeling better? It works really fast doesn't it?AND LD1, good luck to you~ and keep us posted.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire,I am not familiar with Levsin, so I can't speak to it, but am curious if it is something you should of perhaps come off of a bit at a time. How are you doing today? Maybe it will just last a day or two and you can get right back to being fine on the Questran. I hope getting the fiber down earlier in the day helps too, it made a major amount of difference for me. I am getting better at gulping the Questran down. I put it in less water than I had been, and make myself drink a plain glass afterward and it is working better for me. I have to have it very cold, but like I said...I am doing it. The bloat is also starting to abate somewhat. I am not to my pre-Questran flat tummy yet, but I will win that battle yet! [I think!?!?!?]I have had a major amount of stress in my work life, and too much going on and excitement in my home life, and so far....SO GOOD! No bouts and it still amazes me that bowel life can be so uncomplicated. Road trip from Michigan to Nebraska next week. Road trips always used to mess me up - they are not going to this time [how's that for positive attitude]. I am looking forward to getting out, traveling and eating while on the road without fear of an episode, or hoping that the rest area's are clean and not too crowded.Karen [I am Karen too...wondering if you were born about the same time as me - I graduated with 15 Karen's!!!] I am glad to hear that your one day trial has been a success. I wish you continued success.I think it a good idea that we all keep track of our progress too as it helps us encourage each other, and lets others know that we have all started approximately at the same time, and keep on finding our lives better and better.Happy Day[The other Karen!]


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

How much water have you had today?







(Just a friendly reminder).I keep saying, the best way to drink Questran is in a flavored drink -- you won't even notice it then. I could understand how it is hard to drink in just water.As far as coming off the Levsin -- I have come off slowly. I was on twice a day. Then, my doctor had me go to once a day for three weeks. Now, I'm totally off it. We'll see.So far so good, though. After that first bad day, yesterday and today have been fine. No more D (or, I should say almost-D since it wasn't really full-fledged). Did wake up this morning with that feeling in my stomach that I was going to have problems, but didn't have any problems. I think it was just eating too close to bed last night. I'm going to try to push back my meals and snacks along with the Citrucel, which seems to have done some good.Will continue to keep everyone updated. I encourage anyone else who has posted on this thread and has gone on Questran to keep the updates coming too!BackFire44


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Am just loving the success stories from Questran, and don't really have anything to add, except HURRAH! I've been pounding the Questran gavel for a few years for people with D only or with gall bladder surgery. Glad people are listening!!! Hope you all continue to have D-free days and enjoy your lives more and more each day.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire - only two glasses today - bad Karen! I will get on it right away, or after i get in from work. My goal is to get myself to drink 5 glasses a day and then work up to 6. Who knows, it may help me not retain water [could that be what is causing the bloat????]Also, I do not like to drink flavored drinks except for decaf Pepsi. I think Questran in the Pepsi may ruin the Pepsi for me, and then where would I be...drinkless!I keep telling myself it is Tang, and sing that stupid Tang song from when I was a kid over and over in my head...Tang is for breakfast, lunch, and after school, Tang is energizing like rocket fuel. At that point it is pretty well swallowed, and then I force that full glass of water as a chaser. Ugh.Do you think it would be tasty in grape juice? The only flavored drinks I like are real lemonaid and real purple grape juice.Whadda ya think?


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

Day 3 I think. Only small problems, but better than complete D six times a day. I am having problems with the bloating, it is so uncomfortable, and working out the timeing of the medication. I don't think one packet is enough for me, so I've been taking half a pack in the morning and a full one at night. It says to wait one hour before taking Questran if you've taken other meds. Is this really enough time? I don't want it absorbing my Zoloft. But so far, so good.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

LD1, I'm sure the indications about when to take other meds allows enough time, but if you want, you can always wait 30 more minutes. Glad to hear you are doing a bit better, though! A lot of people have bloating for the first few days. I wouldn't increase the amount of Questran you take drastically as that will probably make the bloating worse. Give you body a good week to get used to it before increasing more, if you need to. And what are you thinking Karen? Only two glasses? We're going to have to stick an IV in you! If you like Pepsi, you can get all your water from Pepsi (although generally bubbly fluids are bad for IBSers). It doesn't have to be straight water, you know. Water is the easiest thing, but if you would rather drink eight glasses of lemonade, and your stomach can handle it, do that. Just get enough fluids in your system!Do you by any chance have the orange flavored Questran? If so, that might explain your problem with it. I have the unflavored Questran, and it really is unflavored. Doesn't taste like anything at all. That's why I suggested dissolving it in juice or a flavored drink. If you have the Orange Questran, it may taste awful in some drinks. Talk to your pharmacist. I've found the unflavored is good in most things including fruit drinks.BackFire44


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello LD1,(and everyone else) A little amusing sotry......When I first started Questran, I had the most terrible gas and bloating, and I mean GAS, big time!! It was awful....I thought I was going to explode!!! to top it off, in the first few days I started Questran, we were attending a dinner party - I was sooo uncomfortable, I had to keep running outside to let it out...and I'm not talking any little "toots" here-I'm talking massive window rattling blow-outs....and I'd no sooner get back in the house and I'd have this god-awful gas bubble (no more like the size of a basketball) in my tummy, and I would run outside again. I don't smoke mind you and it was the middle of winter-I think I used the excuse that I was having hot flashes and needed to cool off--but, my boyfriend DOES smoke, so he was outside also to witness my humiliation. This was the absolute worst night, I was so embarrassed, But anyway, just when I thought, I can't take this anymore--It went away, so to my best recollection this intense gas lasted about a week- to no more than 2 weeks, then went away. Now, I may have some gas when I eat dairy, but that happened without the Questan too. So moral of the story is "Don't give up too soon." The benefits of being Diarreah free-and having your life back, are worth it a little bit of discomfort until your body adjusts.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

UPDATE!I had my first bout of the big D at a party Saturday afternoon. I was bummed, I was aggravated, but decided that it was perhaps something I had eaten, and like any other "normal" person, my gut was acting up. I am not going to blame it on IBS...I am going to blame it on me being just a regular person, who maybe had too much of something and it upset my tummy. I am bound and determined to keep this attitude.Yes, Backfire, I have the orange flavor. Thus the tang song, and it does taste like watered down Tang, with a shot of sand. My insurance will only pay for generic. So I will stick with it. I am getting used to it. I announce to my hubby each night, "time to take the poison" because I hate the taste and texture [keeping in mind that I am not fond of liquids in general].Also, I am still suffering from major gas and cramping upon waking. It went away for a while and is back in spades. I loved the Queen of D's post. I'm right there with you. I am glad your bloat and gas went away...mine seems to want to stay, which is fine with me, if I am D free. That is what I would like to change my bb name to...D Free.That's my update. I was down, but not out. Today I am back to 'normal' Karen, and that is a good thing to be.Happy week!


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi,I have had D for 3-4 years. It got much worse after I had my gall bladder removed 2 yrs ago. I just started Colestid 2 days ago. Not able to take it in the morning as I take levoxyl (thyroid meds). I take one tablet at night before bed and another one at lunchtime. So far I have not had any cramping, only minimal gas (used to produce enough to fill a hot air balloon!!) However, I have noticed that my stools are still loose and very pale (I've read that pale, clay-coloured stools are from bile salts). Except for first thing in the morning, I haven't had the same urgency. So, I'm optimistic.I'm wondering if it's "normal" with colestid/questran to continue to have pale stools and should I expect to see them firming up eventually?Nancy


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Oops, I spoke too soon. Had another loose, pale stool mid-morning with urgency. Before colestid, I had soft, pale, unresolved D (took a lot of paper...). Now it's resolved but looser.Have others had similar experience when starting colestid or questran? I had hoped it would end my D immediately, but doesn't seem to be the case.Thanks!Nancy


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I had some bad bouts of D as well recently. I was disapointed because I was doing really well on the Questran. I am still going to give it more time though. The strange thing is that I went out Saturday and my regular doctor recently gave me a Rx for valium for my anxiety. I took two before I went out and even though I had D all day it went away all night. I was able to go out with my girlfriends until 3 in the morning and even drink. Now I am worried that it is all in my head.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

LD1, its not all in your head. However, there is a strong relationship between diarrhea and stress in IBS patients. You have IBS -- there is nothing in your head about it. However, when you get stressed or anxious about it, your brain starts sending signals to your gut, invoking the "fight or flight" response that is in all of us. Basically, we a all programed to survive in the wild, and one of our defense mechanisms is this response. It helped us because when a predator came, our body would immediately get ready to "fight or flight" by sending adrenaline through our bodies, increasing our heart rate -- everything possible to make us immediately stronger (if we were going to fight) or faster (if we were going to run away).In IBS patients, it may be that this response is overexaggerated, or triggered too frequently. Plus, when you have one or two problems, you start thinking about it more and more, triggering the response more and more. Its a viscious cycle.So, many people are helped with tranqualizers like valium or drugs like xanax. It doesn't mean its all in your head -- the drugs are just quieting that response in your body -- that is, not allowing your brain to send those signals to your gut.Unfortunately, the drugs can also cause general drowsiness and can be addictive if not used under a physician's care, so you should rely on them only as much as you need to. Great if it gets rid of your symptoms!Drug-free alternatives that might do the same thing are general stress reduction techniques, meditation, and hypnotherapy (which I just started). These things take a lot longer to work, though! BackFire44


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I upped my dose of colestid to 2 before bed last night. This morning so far I have had only 1 bm at 10 am, no bone-shaking urgency and, although it was still pretty soft, it was more resolved and more normal colour.BackFire, many thanks for the suggestion re hypnosis. A hypnotic tape helped me quit smoking completely and quickly (went cold turkey and have been off them now for 24 years). Perhaps hypnosis will help subdue the fear of having a D attack too.Nancy


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Time for my weekly update. Still am having great results. Haven't had realy diarrhea since I started Questran, and only had a loose stool once in that time. The urgency is getting better. Part of this comes from just not panicking when its just gas or an upset stomach. However, started hypnotherapy, and although still very early, I think this is having a positive effect too. Couldn't be happier, and will continue to update. I think my doctor is going to want me to drop down my Questran dosage from two packets a day to one a day soon to see if my body can get off the medicine eventually. I'm not ready to do that yet, but will eventually. BackFire44


----------



## michellep (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm new here and just wanted some advice from the experts! My GI doc just prescribed Questran yesterday. He wants me to take it every morning and every evening before going to bed. He also mentioned not taking it within 2-4 hours of any other meds which I'm taking. Here's some other recent background: I didn't know I was having gallbladder problems until I showed up in the ER the day after Christmas and they ended up keeping me (and removing my gallbladder). It was very enlarged and there was "one" stone blocking the duct. Well, I wound back in the ER 2 months later with several more gallstones lodged in my bile ducts that they removed with the scope. And, recently I apparently passed a few more smaller stones (according to my doc, as I was having more pain, blood enzymes out of whack, but they couldn't "see" any stones.) He's diagnosed me with IBS since I've basically had constant D since the removal of my gallbladder. Any time I eat anything - no matter if it's one bite or a meal - it goes right through me and I barely make it to the restroom. And, dairy is the worst for me now.SO, what can I expect from Questran? Constipation? Any weight gain? Bloating? Gas? It seems like alot of poster's here are taking it once/day.One more comment - this stuff is expensive! Even with my insurance!I would appreciate any comments and advice!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Michelle, Welcome aboard. Goodness, you've had a rough go of it. I must say, though, you should be grateful that you had an enlightened doctor who knew right away that your D is related to the Gall Bladder surgery and Questran is the answer. I suffered for 10 years following surgery until I went to a doctor who prescribed it and returned my life to me. Questran is usually taken 2x a day, just as your doctor ordered. Some of us here have found that one dose in the evening does the trick, so we've dropped the second one. And, yes, you have to take other meds either 2 hours before or 4 hours after, or the Questran will just suck them up, as it does the bile causing the D. What you should expect is for your D to subside. Along with that, you may become constipated, but not many of us have had that problem. Weight gain is not a problem and a few people have experienced some bloating and gas when starting but found that it subsided after a bit. As for the cost, are you using the generic "Cholestryamine" or the brand name "Questran." If you are getting the brand name, next time get the generic, it will be tons cheaper. Please let us know how you do. When I started on Questran, the relief began immediately the next day, for others it took a bit longer to kick in. So, if you don't see results immediately, don't give up.


----------



## michellep (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply! I know....I almost felt "guilty" for writing that my doc had prescribed it so quickly after reading how long some of you have suffered!I took my 1st dose just about an hour ago. I'll have to get used to the grittiness and the taste - I'm picky. He wrote the script for the packets of "questran" and not the generic canister. Maybe I'll contact his office and ask him to switch to the generic?Thanks for your advice! I'll keep checking in.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Any pharmicist should be able to switch your medicine to the generic. I actually don't take the generic and don't have a problem with the cost -- guess my insurance is fairly good. However, it should be the same.You should know that it comes in packets as well as a canister. These are much easier to take with you when you are going out to eat -- or may need to get dinner where you don't have the canister. For me, it started working to some degree the first week, but it was after about two weeks that it really kicked in. You should see your stool hardening up over time. I had a little bloating the first few days, but it has subsided for the most part. As for the taste -- do you have the orange flavor? I suggest the one that is not flavored and mixing it with fruit juice or gatorade.Best of luck! As for my update -- still doing well. The combination of Questran and HT to work on the anxiety seems a great mix for me so far. Karen, how are you doing this week?BackFire44


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire - and all...For some reason I cannot log onto this site from my home anymore, and since I can only get to it from work, my time is limited. Wonder why I can't get to it from home. It always comes up that the page in unavailable when I try from home...any clues? When my computer guru son is home next time, I'll have him look into it.I am fine. We had a 4 day round trip drive to Nebraska to pick up our new puppy. Michigan to Nebraska was 11 1/2 hours on the road, one way. Next time, I'm flying...well, if there is a next time.Guess what? All that time in the car, no emergency stops. Read that again!!! No emergency stops. I did have some cramping one day, but no big thing! Do you know how many years it's been that I have been on a car trip of any length with no 'on the run' stops??? Well, let me tell you - MANY!!!Puppy is settling in well. He is adorable, and working out 'issues' with our older [3 year old] dog...fun to watch.In 10 days we head to Grand Cayman for two weeks. I am interested to see how the heat will affect me now that I am on the Questran. I always have more trouble with the big D in the heat. Last year I got sick a couple times while there. I am going this year with the thought, 'it won't bother me at all', because so far everything else has been so positive. Now when we go out to do a little scuba or all day snorkel trip, I will be a little nervous of an episode.I am thinking to go on a half day snorkel first without Lomotil, see how it goes. If I am a little quirky, take a Lomotil for any all day trips, just for my mental health. In this case...better safe than sorry! Yes, there are 'heads' on the boats, but have you ever been in one of those things? They aren't too big, and the ventilation isn't too great. Anyway, thanks for thinking about me Backfire. I love to read how you are doing. With us starting about the same time and both having success with the Questran, well, it just keeps me a bit more positive about the whole thing. I appreciate it.I have also been drinking a bit more. Let's not complain about it being just a 'bit' more. If I keep drinking a 'bit' more, I'll be where I am supposed to be sometime soon!Michelle - Please give the Questran some time. It is well worth it. Unlike BackFire, I do suffer from bloat from it. I now have a new wardrobe of 'bloat day' clothes. Hey, I'm now 45, elastic waisted pants are acceptable, aren't they? Anyway, the aggravation of the bloat, is NOTHING, compared to the quality of life I have regained. If I could remember what normal was, I would aver that I AM NORMAL! That is the only side effect [other than no ribbon, mush or loose stools] that I have had from the Questran.I use the scoop type of the generic. I am doing better and better at getting it down. It was a bit daunting to me at first because I don't like to drink anything, and then add sludge to that drinking nonsense...well, it was difficult...but I have perservered! No stops at rest areas, woods, cornfields, or expressway ditches for me, and let me tell you, I am ever thankful for that.Good luck!Karen - who happily has a new Cavalier King Charles pup by the name of McDaniel - Mac for short, that is stealing her heart and digging holes in the carpet!!!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sounds so great Karen! I bet you have a wonderful vacation. My recent accomplishment was 2 hours on a train and 20 minutes on the subway without any emergency stops. I'm also doing hypnotherapy now to work on relaxing more in hopes of a speedier recovery. I love those tapes. I feel a lot more relaxed, and am having IBS issues less and less. The urgency that I spoke of even after two weeks of Questran is now almost totally gone. I'm not sure if that is because of the Questran just doing its job more or the hypnotherapy (probably both), but its great. I hope I never feel that panic again!BackFire44


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

lkemerson;


> quote:For some reason I cannot log onto this site from my home anymore, and since I can only get to it from work, my time is limited. Wonder why I can't get to it from home. It always comes up that the page in unavailable when I try from home...any clues?


I am an admin at a different forum, and sometimes when there is a problem member it is necessary to block their ISP number to keep them from returning under a different name. The drawback is that people's ISP numbers are rarely unique and are frequently shared by many different people, especially if you use a major service provider like AOL. It is possible that your home computer shares the same ISP number as a blocked trouble-maker's. You would need to check with a forum administrator to find out if this is the case.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

thank you catfish...something interesting on the logging in front - I got a private email via the bb and when I clicked it from the email to my home, it took me right to the boards. I'll look into it and appreciate the help.6 days to Grand Cayman. Fun, Family, sun, sand and surf....ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Back again to report my progress with Colestid after a couple of weeks. For the most part it's helped a lot. Sometimes the bm will start off well-formed, but end up very sticky or loose. If I take 2 tabs at night I get constipated. But taking 1 at lunch and 1 at bedtime can bring on loose stools and some mucous. I've also tried taking 1 at bedtime and a couple of equalactin at lunchtime. Nothing yet has completely worked for me (ie, one well-formed bm a day with no looseness or stickiness). Hard to figure out what the ideal dose (and timing) is for me. At least it's a lot better than before colestid.Cheers,Nancy


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Do you think it can help IBS spastic near C?


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Spasman: What do you mean "IBS Spastic near C"?I have never heard that terminology.. Questran is great if you have IBS D but if you have constipation, it is not a good recommendation.Leslie


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

i have trapped gas and a feeling of incomplete evac.


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Spasman, IF in fact you are dealing more with C than D; and according to your signature, "Slow bowel Motility" ; I would say that Questran is absolutely NOT for you. It would make your "slow motility" worse, as it causes constipation (this is the main side effect of Questran).


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Still doing great on Questran here. I'm beginning to sound like a broken record, I guess. My doctor wants me to drop the dossage to once a day staring in May and see how that goes. I'll be excited to try that out. NHow -- my doctor recommended for me to take the Questran twice a day right before my two biggest meals. The box's indications also say that it may be most helpful if taken with your meals. Have you tried that?BackFire44


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Backfire--when I tried taking it twice a day, the midday dose was with lunch (although the evening one was at bedtime). I have had better luck, so far, taking both in the evening (rather than splitting it up). I'm leary of taking more than a total of two in 24 hours (because of the constipation issue). Reason I take it at bedtime is to allow for several hours after taking vitamins (have to take these at night because I take Thyroid meds in the morning). Confusing?Maybe I'll try taking the Colestid with dinner, then do the vitamins at bedtime and see if it makes a difference.Thanks very much for your suggestions. Glad to hear you're doing so well. Hope it continues when you drop down to once a day. Let me know how it goes.Cheers,Nancy


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Everyone,I'll check in too. Been having some problems lately with gas and pain in and around my navel each morning. I am still doing half a scoop at bedtime. I believe that the reintroduction of veggies and fruit may have some role to play in this. I plan to watch and do some experimenting. Still diarrhea free though. That is worth more than any aggravation I find. That and getting to eat a good fresh green salad....mmmm...can't beat it.Heading for two weeks vacation in Grand Cayman tomorrow, we'll see how we do there. I think I am going to do fine. No reason not too.Congrats to you BackFire. I am so happy for both of us. Karen


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Karen,Have a great trip! I also get some pain and gas sometimes due to what I eat -- although everone does to some degree.







Its so much better just having discomfort, though, than having diarrhea attacks.NHow -- I forget, but are you taking this under the direction of a doctor? From my understanding of how Questran works, it may work best if the Questran accompanies your biggest meals. Perhaps you need to take two packets at night and one in the day. If you are doing this with your doctor, I don't think increasing the dosage like that would be harmful; and if you are just doing it yourself, I highly suggest you get a doctor involved who has experience with dosages of this drug. Are you sure that your vitamins aren't giving you more problems? You should note that some vitamins/minerals, like magnesium, can make diarrhea worse. BackFire44


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

BackFire--I am indeed taking colestid under doctor's supervision, although he said I should see what dose and time of day works best for me. I started taking 2 tabs with dinner (last night). Today had same result as when I took 2 at bedtime--one stool mid morning, started well-formed and ended looser. But so far haven't felt urge after that and finished lunch a few hours ago. I'm still leary of taking more than total of 2 as I think it may cause C. I'm still taking 2 Equalactin at lunchtime to help regulate my gut and provide soluable fibre. It's such a delicate balance!!!I'm not taking magnesium but do take a salmon oil cap at night for the omega-3.Thanks for your thoughtful suggestions. I hope questran continues to give you your life back. It's been a blessing.Cheers,Nancy


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Another update. At the end of this week, I drop down to one packet a day to see if that has the same effect. Other than that, no change. Still feeling great and continuing to improve. Haven't had diarrhea for a long time now, and the mindgames are getting easier to win with the hypnotherapy tapes. I've been mixing Questran in gatorade, but seeing how I am getting so much sugar every day, I'm going to try to find a better drink. I was at a restaurant this weekend and brought my Questran packet (I take it with meals), but unfortunately they had no juice of any sorts on the menu. I haven't had a carbonated soda in a long time, but I figured one orange drink wouldn't hurt. I put the Questran in the carbonated orange drink and watched as it foamed up much more than usual. Questran foam -- don't think it is the selling point of the medicine.BackFire44


----------



## Fredjs (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello. For those of you who have been taking Questran for awhile, I am seeking your advise. I only have D about once every two weeks, but I often feel like I have the precursor of D--nearly every other day. Does it sound like Questran is something I should try? Thanks.- Fredfredjs###ufl.edu


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

It really depends on your daily stool. Are your daily stools almost always less firm than they should be? When I was recording all my symptoms I used to write down how firm my stools were (I know, a little unappetizing, but we are on the IBS bulleting board after all!) I would make a 7 the "perfect" stool, academy award winner and all. This would go down to a 1, which would be pure diarrhea. On most days, my stools stayed in the 3-6 range with full blown diarrhea about once or twice a week. But I hardly ever had regular stools.If this sounds like you, it might be something you want to try. If you have normal stools usually and just once every two weeks or so switch to diarrhea, Questran probably won't be good for you. It tends to bulk up your everyday stools, and if you don't usually have soft stools, this can cause constipation. BackFire44


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Well...an update.Vacation was glorious, and I SCREWED UP!I don't know if it is that I was too exhausted to think of it after spending more time under water than above it [I slept like the dead all vacation from too much fun in the sun and surf], or just plain stupidity, or laziness...perhaps all three, but I did not take my Questran for two days of my vacation, so, I suffered one day because of it. I mean to tell you, that one day of diahhrea reminded me of how awful it had been before the Questran. So, in my never ending pursuit of making a silk purse from a sows ear, I decided to look at it this way - Not taking the Questran was foolish, butt [pun intended] it did teach me that the Questran truly is making a change in my life, it is totally and utterly worthwhile!After a good dose of Lomotil to get myself straightened out, so I could get on the straight and narrow again, I did fine. The one day I did give myself the big D [read that again, because it was I who did this to myself - self defeating goofball that I am] I still did what I wanted and took no one else's good time away from them. I did keep the head or a bathroom in close proximity, but I still snorkeled, I still swam, I still had fun.We had 2 glorious weeks in Grand Cayman. Other than the one episode [again...bad Karen all my OWN fault] I was wonderful, I was happy and I was 'normal.'Tomorrow I hope to post some pictures of some wonderful things we got to see and do this trip. I love the beauty of God's world, and He went all out on all things under water. If you've never taken the time to look beneath the waters you swim in, you should. It is another realm altogether, and altogether beautiful.I did feel poorly on the plane home, but that was due to turbulence and motion sickness from that.Just an update from a gal who is tanned, freckled, rested and learned a very valuable lesson!Karen


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Karen, Glad you had a wonderful time (except for your fallout). I am leaving on May 9 for 3 weeks in Italy. We're flying in and out of Munich, Renting a car and touring some of Italy, only as far as Tuscany, but yes, spending much time traveling, walking, etc. No toilet down the hall. In fact, the problem with traveling like this is you NEVER know where your next toilet is. This used to frighten me to no end ~ Now, I am really counting on the Questran miracle to keep me free of stress and worry (and D). I just got a prescription for the packages to make it easy to travel, So I'll pack them in my backpack to take with me everywhere; and I think I'll up my dose slightly; because, I'll be eating differently than at home~more fats for sure and this always does me in. I'll be sure to let everyone know how the Questran worked for me traveling. I am really glad you became a Questran convert~It's really amazing isnt' it?


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Karen, your vacation sounds wonderful! I'm so glad you had a great time. Can't wait for the pictures!Regarding Italy, you may find that you have less problems there, Queen. On my trip to Italy, I ate all the Italian foods, but for some reason had less symptoms. Maybe being on vacation relaxed me, but there is certainly a big difference between Italian food in the US and food in Italy. I think because so much is made fresh that it is easiser on our stomachs. Have a great trip! BackFire44


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I stopped the Questran at the advice of my new GI. It worked really well for the first few days and then stopped. I am so happy for all of you who are feeling better with this med. On another note, my new GI at the Cleveland Clinic is the most wonderful doctor I have ever met. I was literally in tears in his office because I could not believe that a doctor could really understand how horrible this is. Maybe it's because he himself has IBS. Anyway, I am having a few procedures and then will be giving Lotronex a try. Even with the new anti-spasmodics he put me on and a small dose of xanax once a day, I feel so much better. Maybe not the right thread to write this all in, but I didn't want to start a new one. As a side note, if anyone on this site lives near the Cleveland area, go to the Cleveland Clinic Digestive Disease Center, no actually run to it. They have the best doctors in the world.


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

On another note, my new GI at the Cleveland Clinic is the most wonderful doctor I have ever met. I was literally in tears in his office because I could not believe that a doctor could really understand how horrible this is. Maybe it's because he himself has IBS. A GI who is wonderful and can relate?That's great.I felt like crying when I saw the GI at Temple.It's nice when they listen and express a genuine concern for wanting to help you feel better.Did your doctor have IBS prior to becoming a doctor?


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

He told me about suffering from it in college, because I told him that I had to drop out of school because my IBS got so bad. He really is a wonderful Dr. And I hear all these horrible stories about doctors who don't listen. I wish everyone could find a Dr. like him.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

LD1I am so glad you are feeling better. I too went to my new GI in tears and begging to help me so that I wouldn't be stopping in hedgerows, woods and every expressway ditches, because life was getting to me, and that is not like me. I never let this get me down for too long...but I had started to. He changed my life. I even wrote him a hand written letter, praising him to the teeth for the wonder he is and the wonder he has brought back to me and my family and friends by giving me back my life.Keep us posted on how you are doing.Karen


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

WAY OFF TOPIC HERE - BUT I SAID I'D LET YOU KNOW WHERE I POSTED MY VACATION PICS - There are a ton of them, so Backfire and whoever else would like, they are at groups.yahoo.com and the group is emersoncaymanFeel free to go and have a look see. Skip the family pics if you like [they may be a bit of a bore] and just go look at the wonders God has made under the sea. On the colon front [to keep this topical] I am doing better again after getting back on the Questran. But I do have this blasted bloat still yet. We teased the kids on vacation that I was going to start acting like I was pregnant and say things like, "Hey guys, your little sister is kicking!" I found that hilarious, and at 25 and 23, they did not! That made it even funnier.Happy May!Karen


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Great pictures, Karen. Thanks for posting those. I'm going to have to try scuba diving sometime.Got another update for everyone. As instructed by my doctor, dropped to one packet a day of Questran on Sunday. Sunday and Monday were fine, but yesterday and today haven't been the best. No full blown diarrhea, but things have gotten much looser. I think tomorrow I'm going to go back to the two packets a day. Either my body/mind isn't ready to reduce my medicine yet or it really needs two packets, but whatever the reason -- I was definitely better with two instead of one. Maybe I'll try again in another month or two and see what happens.BackFire


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Isn't it too cool, Backfire, that you can experiment though to see what is working best for you, BECAUSE IT IS WORKING!!!! That is the most awesome thing.I had to go to my regular doc today [I have heels spurs - oh brother!!!] and he was asking about how I was doing with the GI he sent me to. I couldn't rave enough! I told him about the Questran and told him how much I appreciated having my life back. He was as tickled for me as I was for myself.While on Nortiptolyne, I gained almost 18 pounds!!! Now that I am on the Questran and able to eat stuff I never could before, today is the first day I am going to start trying to lose that 18+ a couple more. I am excited by the prospect and hope to do it slowly, but surely!Thanks for the compliments on the photo's.  We have so much fun wherever we go. We are scraping the trip the the UK this year [the pound is too high against the dollar!?!?!?] and rethinking going either to Ireland again [the euro is a better rate] or just staying in the good old U S of A and going out west [never been].Let us know what happens with the Questran. Two packets [ugh] I give you big time props for being able to do two packets. Half one a night is all I can handle, and God has been merciful enough to let that be just what I need.TWO DAYS TIL THE WEEKEND!?!?!?Karen


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

As I've said before, I have no problems with the Questran packets. I just mix them in gatorade before lunch and dinner. Barely notice it at all. However, I need to find a less sugary drink -- I'm fearing cavities with so much sugar! Unfortunately fruit juices have just as much.BackFire


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

Wow! this thread took forever to read! but extremely interesting! i am very curious about Questran... My doctor just put me on amitriptyline - if you all had seen any of my other posts - but i'm scared to death of gaining weight. 5'6 185... not cool!!!! i have been trying my hardest to lose weight lately but to no avail. i had a bunionectomy in jan and finally becoming active again - it was a doozie to bounce back from . anyway! what do you all recommend?? either today is just a "good" day or the ami is somewhat working. gone from at least 8 bms to 1 - so i'm still skeptical - could just be a "good" day - we'll see! oh and the water thing... i drink at LEAST 96 oz per day of pure water - i love it - can't get enough! i carry one of those nalgene bottles everywhere i go. i really like the flavored seltzer water too - i get it at wal-mart in the generic brand, all flavors - it's great - no calories - no caffeine!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes, this thread is massive. My goal is to keep it going to become the longest thread on the board. That will take another year or two, though, I fear.







We really need a good FAQ about Questran. It really should be a bigger part of some of the IBS websites. Granted, Questran is best in treating bile-salt diarrhea, and IBS is not that; but so many people diagnosed with IBS or with IBS like symptoms end up getting relief from Questran, who cares what it is they have? Maybe I'll make my own website if I ever get around to it. Be careful with the seltzer. Everyone is a bit different, but I got so much better when I cut out all carbonated beverages. I was drinking maybe 3-6 soda/seltzers a day. I think the extra gas it causes was making everything worse. Water is definitely great, though.Everyone seems to have a different problem with the weight issue. Some gain weight, some loose weight (I couldn't keep weight on with all the D to the point where my doctor was getting concerned). Diets are notoriously more difficult due to all of the triggers. The only surefire way of staying healthy is lots of exercise. Although you may get symptoms if you over exert yourself, daily moderate exercise will only help your IBS and your weight. I think that's a lot easier to control for us than our meals.BackFire44


----------



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

I just wanted to mention, just in case anyone might do what I did. (not knowing) A long time ago Questron was the first med my GI doc had me on. He explained to me to how mix, etc. But one thing he did fail to mention, is that never take any other meds within 2-3 hours of drinking the Questron. I was at the time drinking the Questron, and using it to wash down my Synthroid and birth control pills. Luckily after a couple of weeks, I felt as though my thryroid pills weren't working, so I talked to my pharmacist who promptly informed me of the absorbtion capabilities of the Questron. I felt so stupid, but I was relieved to know I wasn't going crazy! So, I just wanted to mention this just in case it hadn't been mentioned before, and no one else will make the same silly mistake I did. (it really could've been a big surprise if I would've ended up getting pregnant, especially since I didn't know I was doing anything wrong, and was taking my pills faithfully!) lol


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just to share another victory for me: yesterday I had a very important meeting that I knew would last over two hours. In addition, I had no time to eat before the meeting, and it was decided that at the meeting everyone would just eat pizza. What to do? Go hungry all day and risk having symptoms or eat the pizza and risk having symptoms. I opted for the latter. I made sure to eat slowly and not overwhelm my stomach with it. One piece -- no stomach rumblings, no rushes to the bathroom. Two pieces -- the same! I couldn't believe it. For the first time in probably three or four years, I had two pieces of pizza with absoltely no symptoms whatsoever!Thank you Questran -- thank you hypnotherapy. I can only hope this continues (although I am not going to overdo it now with bad foods). BackFire44


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Yeah Backfire. I love this, I love reading this, and I love my very own success. I am so proud and happy for you, and sending you a cyber hug on your success. I know how much those successes mean.I am doing GREAT on the questran too. My life is unbelievably so close to normal, that I have been trying to eat more fruit and veggies [adding slowly] and succeeding there. My family has noticed a big differenct in my health too, and are just as tickled as I am about it all.On a bothersome note, at 45 years old, I just had my first basal cell carcinoma cut out...on the back of my leg, of all places!?!?! Skin doc says to watch for more. Comes from being a redhead who loves the beach, whose mother never used sunscreen on us in the 60's [who did?!?!?]Ah well...Again, Backfire - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## britt21 (May 8, 2004)

Questran is a prescription only. It's actually mainly used to lower high blood pressure. But it also helps with the GI tract. I can't believe your doctor didn't test you for Crohn's and ulcers to begin with. You will feel much better once you know. I've never tried any of the drugs you mentioned, but am planning on asking my doctor to prescribe me Questran.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Cholestyramine for Oral Suspension, USP powder, the chloride salt of a basic anion exchange resin, a cholesterol lowering agent, is intended for oral administration. Cholestyramine resin is quite hydrophilic, but insoluble in water. Cholestyramine resin is not absorbed from the digestive tract. Nine grams of Cholestyramine for Oral Suspension, USP powder contain 4 grams of cholestyramine resin.It is not a blood pressure medicine, [or I've not read that it is, or been told by my doctor that it is] it is a cholesterol lowering medication. I had pretty low cholesterol to begin with, next time in to the doc, I think I'll have him check it again, just because I am curious.I can't speak for the others Britt, but I have been tested for Crohns and am being watched for Crohns as well. I have several places biopsied in my last 3 colonoscopies [I have one every two years] Some places show what could be early onset of Crohns. That still does not alter the fact that my bile salt diahhrea was about to drag me into the depths of despair, and when the people on this list suggested that I try the Questran, I talked to my GI about it, and he aggreed that it couldn't hurt, but what if it helped. And it did.I did also have ulcers [h. pylori] and c. diff. I was a mess. Now with it all under control, and with the help of the questran, my spirits [which are generally light anyway] are lighter yet, my outlook brighter, my trips to the loo down to 1 or 2 a day, and my life is getting back to normal.This is nasty but...just to be able to look in the stool, and see something that resembles a normal BM is enough to make me want to shout hallelujiah!I hope you get to try it, I hope it helps. It's helped so many of us here.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Man o Man Alive...I am sick as a dog. What in the world is going on here. Of course it had to be when I was halfway to a baby shower on a 45 minute trip there. I stayed there and tried to 'poop out' as my husband so eloquently puts it, and then drive home, [after 3 lomotil...not cool to drive after three of those babies for me] and am still sick.Hmmm...I am NOT thinking Questran has let me down, I am thinking what did I do, eat or whatever that has done this to me.I feel as if someone has gut punched me, and I have the ever lovely sore bum...grrrrrrrrrr.I will tell you this though. Questran has given me the ability to have forgotten how bloody painful this all can be. Makes me appreciate the benefits I have been receiving all the more!Tomorrow will be better, I just needed a good vent session. Looking forward to a D free Monday [there can't possibly be anything left in there!]


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

>This is nasty but...just to be able to look in >the stool, and see something that resembles a >normal BM is enough to make me want to shout >hallelujiah!Tell me about it! I have a little victor every time I go to the bathroom and it looks normal. I think with the amount we have shared about our bowels on this board, a little discussion of a BM isn't really nasty any more.







Sorry to hear about your bad day. Remember that it happens to "normal" people all the time. Could be a fleeting stomach bug -- could be something bad you ate. Be easy on your stomach for a few days and I'm sure it will be back to normal again. BackFire44


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been taking Colestid (pill form of Questran) for over a month now. Except for 3 occasions it has changed my life dramatically for the better.Twice I got D reminiscent of the bad old days the day after a very rich dinner. One Immodium stopped it though. On the 3rd occasion, I don't know what brought on the D (I had started to get a bit C for a couple days before). Overall, this med is a lifesaver. I can live with an occasional flashback because even those bouts are a lot milder and easier to bring under control than anything pre-Colestid.So happy to hear that so many others have had the same positive experience. Laissez les bontemps rouler!!!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Not really much new to report. I'm glad to see other threads on this forum where people have found relief from Questran. I think my body may be repairing itself now. I've noticed that my stools have gotten a bit firmer to the point where I am considering dropping my dosage of Questran a little. I'm hoping my body will slowly pick up where the Questran leaves off, and will try again soon to drop the dosage to see what happens. Wishing everyone a happy Memorial Day weekend!BackFire44


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire and all - I did have to drop my amount of Questran. Well not had to, but I did. I was only taking it half scoop per day as it was, and have even taken it down further with no ill results. I am having great success with it too. My family appreciates it almost as much as I do. It has truly given my life back.I wish you all continued success with it also.Backfire, how often do you see your GI, and have you reported your results to him/her?


----------



## abangay (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone! First of all, I want to say thanks for this thread. It's great! So informative







I just began taking questran a few days ago after trying dicetel (without success) for 2 months. It's been 5 days on questran and so far no D!!! I have noticed however, that my stools, although formed, are still quite loose and still very different from what they used to be like. I'm just wondering, should I expect my stools to return to "normal" or rather, what they were like before I started with IBS (only 6 months ago...) or should I consider these skinny mushy stools to be the new normal?Thanks again for all the great posts.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello, I've had ibsd for five years now. After three years of trying different meds I had it mostly under control with immodium and dicylomine. Then I had to have my gallbladder removed and had the most terrible D no matter what I ate. I was so upset that none of my meds worked anymore and I was in alot of pain with the D. When I followed up with my Gi doc he immediatly put me on cholestyramine and it totally changed my life. It worked for me right away and I started having normal bms right away. I can eat anything I want mostly, some high fat things still hurt my stomach a little sometimes but I do not get D. I started out on regular cholestramine but switched to the light kind with no sugar and it works the same. I can not say enough good things about this medicine and how much it has changed my life for the better. I'm very happy this thread is here and ppl can share their experiences and maybe help someone else







Selenap.s. I take one packet in the morning and mix it with orange juice, for me it really hides the texture.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I do see a GI, although I haven't spoken to him in about two months now. I should give him a call and report my progress. Glad to see the success stories keep pouring in. I hope that any with IBS-D can see these threads and ask their doctor about the drug. Hopefully it is catching on, and more doctors are considering it for IBS-D patients. BackFire


----------



## lionala17 (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't understand these success stories, I asked my MD months ago about Questran and he said it would GIVE me diarrhea. Now I am really beginning to wonder.... Sounds like he does not know what he is talking about. It sounded to me like it would help emulsify fats in the intestines and would help but he said not.....but these posts speak to a much different results...anyone have a problem with it giving them more diarrhea??? Thanks. beth


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't think he knows what he is talking about. A possible side effect of Questran is constipation, not diarrhea. I've never heard of anyone having diarrhea due to Questran. Maybe he misunderstood you? Many GIs like to go the antispasmatic and diet route first, which is fine. However, I don't think I've heard from one person that got 100% relief from an antispasmatic -- for some it helps a little, and for others not at all. Questran can help 100% if your problem is too much bile. It may even help with others -- I'm not sure. The fact is that it has helped a lot of people diagnosed with IBS-D. If your doctor won't let you try it, find another doctor. Follow your doctor's advice, but you should be able to work with your doctor and make suggestions so that you feel better.Just as an update, I've been feeling great recently. Still have minor lingering problems, which I may just have or they may keep getting better, but I no longer am always thinking about the nearest bathroom. I have my days when my stomach acts up a bit, but what a difference! I feel human again. I haven't been posting a lot, so if you try to get in touch with me, you might want to shoot me an email. I'll continue to check this thread periodically, though.All the best,BackFireBackFire44


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

It's really great to read about all of you who are having such great success with Questran. Could some of you let us know if you have your gallbladders or not. I know this is prescribed alot when your gallbladder has been removed and there is diarrhea, but I have also heard that it is helping folks who still have their gallbladder as well. So....thanx for your help!!!


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I've had my gallbladder out a year and a half now, but my ibs d started before that. I think it was caused by my gallbladder not working right, a lot of women get gallstones when they a pregnant and that is when the d started for me. Here is a link to an article on chronic d and questran.http://my.webmd.com/content/article/27/1728_60456.htmalso diarrhea is listed in the less frequent adverse reactions in the insert that comes with it.Selena


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I still own my gall bladder. The questran is still doing the trick. wishing you all well,Karen


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

My D started way before my gall bladder was removed and was the predominant symptom of malfunction for a long time. After a couple of years, the pain kicked in and that's when it was discovered my gall bladder was diseased. When the gall bladder was removed, the horrid pain was taken away but the D remained. Questran cured that, eventually, after I had lived with a diagnosis and explosive D for 10 years. On Questran and calcium for 3 years now and am right as rain. I have read that Questran is effective for those with chronic D caused by a malfunctioning gall bladder that's not ready to remove.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I have IBS- D and I'm sick of having to take Immodium all the time. My doctor told me that it's okay to take but I'd like to take something that works better. How can I get on this Questran stuff, it seams to really work well, but do I have to have high cholesterol?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is by prescription only.It can be prescribed "off label" for IBS without there being a cholesterol problem.If your cholesterol is very low, it might be contraindicated, but I believe it only effects cholesterol levels moderately, so shouldn't be a big issue for most people.K.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the quick reply! Based on what I've read through these posts I really like the positive effects of this medication! Hopefully I can start taking this medication and get my life back, I'm sick of having the constant D, no matter what I eat! I think taking Questran will help my stomach and hopefully I won't have as much D!


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

So Questran is medication for IBS- D that seems to make the symptoms alot better for the majority of people? I would really like to try this


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello Eveyone, It's been awhile since I've checked in. I was in Italy recently for 3 weeks.... I doubled my dose of Questran to 1 scoop twice a day while there~because of the different diet, more wine, and constantly on the go all day..this worked out great! This is the beauty of Questran,,, you can moderate your dose to suit your needs. I am still pain free and D free and loving life..no more trembling anxiety about leaving the house, going shopping, etc. I'm glad to see that more of you have found relief from Questran... Hope everyone is doing well, or better!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

sage1979 -- let us know if you are able to get the prescription and how you do on it. As you can see, it helps especially with people who have had their gallbladder out or have other gallbladder problems, but it has also helped people with no gallbladder problems at all. It is a medicine originally for high cholesterol, but you don't need to have high cholesterol to get benefits from it. If you have really low cholesterol, then your doctor may have concerns about putting you on it, but talk it over with your doctor. I haven't heard from one person on this board that has reported any side effects from the Questran -- which makes it so much better than the antispasmatics. Let us know how it goes!Glad you had such a great time in Italy, Queen. I'm jealous!BackFire44


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

I had my gall bladder out and the D got worse (although it started a couple years prior to the surgery). I'm now pretty regular with 1 Colestid daily (at bedtime works best for me). About once a month I get a mild bout of D but a single imodium stops it in its tracks.Initially I tried 2 colestid tabs (at meals) but found I was getting constipated, so dropped back to one a day. With the exception of the one a month episode of D, it's been wonderful!I'm a member of the cheering for a normal poop club!!!!!Nancy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm not sure if there are studies with how effective it is for IBSers...but....I do know that it was one of the medications listed in a relatively recent review in the New England Journal of Medicine.In people given it with high cholesterol it tends to cause constipation in about 1/3 of those taking it. Since it is relatively safe as medications go, but has this major side effect it does seem to work for many with diarrhea (D + C = normal sort of thing).Let me see if anyone has done a study on how likely it is to be effective.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I can't find a study done in IBSers with diarrhea alone, but in people where they measured bile acid malabsorption it worked in something like 23 of the 25 people in the study, so for that it is quite effective.So depending on what you want to base it on I would suspect it should help at minimum 30% of the people (if the constipation number holds true)but could help more.K.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I just have to go to the doctors and hopefully get on Questran, my D is so inconsistent and explosive at times! I think Questran by the sounds of it will stabilize my BM's and make me more regular and hopefully get my life back! Thanks for the post Backfire, I hope I have the same results as you have, no more D!


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

I just went to my regular doctor because my regular GI doctor is on starting a new practice that won't open for 2 months! I mentioned to him that I would like to go on Questran to help my IBS- D. I have to get my cholesterol checked on friday( I'm only a 25yr old man) , so hopefully the results of the bloodwork will ebable him to put me on Questran!!!!!!!! My doctor is pretty conservative and suggested seeing a nutrionist, I need medication, I eat healthy and my problem needs medication (Questran hopefully)!!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hope it works for you, sage! Note that you can get the Questran in a can or in individual packets. I prefer the packets as it makes it much easier to take it with me to work and the likes. I take it twice a day with lunch and dinner. I usually dissolve it in gatorade. Wishing you the best!BackFire


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Sage, Backfire and all,I have found I need to cut my Questran to once every other day! Been doing it for a month with excellent results. I don't know what to think of that...other than, ISN'T THAT TOO COOL???I have had one episode in the past month that was pretty bad for two days, but had fever with it, and feel it was viral.The Questran and daily fiber has been wonderful. Now...if I eat too much fruit or veggies [salad] in a day, I will always take my nightly Questran. Why take a chance?Good luck to you all. I feel like hugging you all and doing the happy dance. Whoda thunk it...2 years ago when I was in the depths of despair over this, that one thing could help so much??? 15+ years of misery could have possibly been avoided.Happy almost weekend!Karen


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Karen,glad to hear your doing so well on Questran! I hope I can get put on it so my IBS- D will get better! Questran seems like such a great product, hearing all the rave reviews by so many satisfied users. Karen, do you feel like you've got your life back, are you able to do things now without worrying about going to the bathroom?Give me some feedback so I know what to hopefully expect Questran will do for my IBS-D!


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Is Questran okay to take for a long time, I've heard that cholesterol meds cause hurt your liver, I was wondering if it's true? Also how long have people been taking Questran for IBS- D, my doctor did tell me that it's used frequently to treat IBS-D? I got my blookd taken today, the first step taken in hopes of being put on Questran!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

STATIN Cholesterol lowering drugs can hurt your liver.Questran stays in the GI tract, so generally does not have any of the problems that the other cholesterol-lowering drugs have.It binds bile and keeps it in the GI tract so you poop it out. This lowers blood cholesterol (the same way Oat bran does BTW) because bile is made from the cholesterol in the blood and usually it is recycled. When it is bound it can't be recycled.Statins work by other mechanisms (that I do not know off the top of my head, but I think they effect the liver in how they work) and they are absorbed into the body, so they can effect many more things that Questran can't because it stays in the GI tract.K.


----------



## tleitner (Oct 10, 2003)

Karen, Just curious~what daily fiber do you take in addition to your Questan?


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I have bile salt diahhrea after gallbladder removal OR IBS - the docs can't decide! I was on Questran for 4 years, had the bloating, lower left abdominal pain...felt constipated and no, it didn't solve the urgency *in the morning. Now I'm on Welchol - no bloating/abdominal pain - no feeling of constipation...my stools are LOOSE but no D / as in rushing to the bathroom throughout the day...urgency is still there so nothings perfect. Taking 3 BIG pills am and pm...WHO cares...people have to do worse things in life you know (think chemotherapy for example!)...well I think I have bile salts diahhrea because all this started right after my gallbladder removal in 99. I'm on an ibs diet now and it doesn't change a thing, but I do notice that staying off caffeine, alcohol, coffee (even decaf) and high INsoluable fiber foods does help slow things down and quiet things down in the gut a bit. And Soluable fiber does help with the bile absorbtion. Don't go NO fat. Not good. Just eat limited amounts of good fats. I hope this helped someone.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Sorry it took me a bit to get back to y'all.I take two fiberchoice tablets a day, 4 grams of fiber. I take these in the afternoon after dinner. I like them because they are chewable, and because they taste pretty good. I have texture issues. I then do the Questran at night before bed.Has it changed my life. YES! And how! I would say that other than the very occasional setback, which I may add...could be happening to anyone who has healthy bowels...I would say I am very close to what is considered normal. 2 times a day, is about what I have to run to the bathroom. I am also now able to, in moderation, and am slowly adding, eat veggies, and fruit. I no longer panic about the bathroom...but after years of conditioning I'd be a liar if I told you it is not a thing I think about. I still have to know that there will be facilites available, should the need arise. I still carry an emergency kit in the car.But, I do get to do things more freely. All day snorkel trips instead of half day, when on vacation. Long car trips, no problem...long plane rides, no problem. Baseball games for our son, where they only have that nasty tipping port a pot...no problem. I think of it less and less often. I do have horrible bloat since taking this. I don't know why. Some get it, some do not. I say looking like I may be pregnant occasionally is a trade off I am willing to make.I would recommend this to anyone with IBS-D, or bile salt diahrea. The scalding and leakage problems that I was having are now less. I still use my A&D ointment and gold bond powder...but it is so much less severe.I was encouraged very much by JLeigh on the boards to try this and it was such a good thing...I hope it can help you all too.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Backfire, I thought you were going to keep this thread going? How are you doing still on Questran?


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Backfire, where have you been? I was wondering how the Questran was going? I was hoping to get on it but my cholesterol was low so i don't think there is a way for the doctor to put me on it. Also some updated news, since I tooke Linda's advice and taken Calcium Caltrate, my D has gotten alot better. Everyone should really give Calcium a try also


----------



## Xyzzy (Jul 11, 2004)

I just talked to a doctor who prescribed the generic form of Questran for me, but he can only send it in tablet form... Has anyone ever tried it in this form and does it work as well as the powder? I can get it free this way but if I need to get it in any other form I'd have to pay for it... Thanks!


----------



## KmarieR (Jul 15, 2004)

I am very glad I read this message today. I am on my way to pick up my new perscription for Questran. I have been on every other drug and nothing has worked! But you all have given me some hop ethat thi smay. Thank you for that.


----------



## KmarieR (Jul 15, 2004)

I am very glad I read this message today. I am on my way to pick up my new perscription for Questran. I have been on every other drug and nothing has worked! But you all have given me some hope that this may work. Thank you for that.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Xtzzy,I take the generic form of Questran, although not in pill form. Mine is still powder form.I can tell you that the generic powder form is doing just fine by me. I hate the texture and the taste, but tis a small price to pay for the benefit I am receiving.KRMarie,Just to warn you that I have taken on a bit of bloat [heck, a bit, I sometimes look 7 months pregnant] since beginning the questran. Still, as stated above, the benefit is worth the licking my vanity is taking.Sage,I have low cholesterol also, and I am still doing fine with the Questran. Good Luck, I'd like to hear how you do on it.I'll look for you here.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey,So how can you take Questran if you have low cholesterol? I suffer from IBS- D and would love the chance to take Questran. Let me ask you a question KSELIBRARY, by taking questran does it make your stools much more firm and are you also going to the bathroom less? I have been taking Calcium Caltrate the last three weeks and noticed some improvement but if that ever fails or ends up not working, I'd love to try Questran. Let me know! thanks for the info


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I don't know how I can take it with low cholesterol. My doc knows I have borderline low [so maybe that isn't considered low enough], and still let me try it. I've had no problems.I take the Questran each night and 2 Fiberchoice tablets every afternoon.Since starting the Questran...things I have noticed are:1. I only go to the bathroom 2, maybe 3 times per day.2. Stools are formed and almost of normal color!3. I have less leakage from my rectal area.4. I am bloated to the fare-thee-well.5. I can actually eat raw fruits and veggies, and salads too. Now I start slow, and if I have no problems, I add a little more with each try.6. I can eat without having to immediately run to the bathroom. This means I can go out to eat BEFORE going to the movies on date night with my hubby. That's a biggie for me. We have date night every Friday, and I've not been able to do this in so long.7. Stress does cause looser stools, but rarely the big D.8. Long car trips are no big concern as I don't have to worry where the next rest stop is, and hope it is a one holer with walls all the way up dividing the stalls.I could not do the calcium as I eventually formed what I've heard termed here as a "poo plug." There was enough explosive diahrea behind that poo plug to achieve lift-off, and this kept happening so I quit using it.If I can every be of help, let me know.Karen


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Karen, thanks for the advice! I've been using Calcium Caltrate and noticed that my stools have been much firmer and only twice have I have loose stools in 3 weeks!! I'm very happy but worried it everntually might come to an end, then I would try Questran. I haven't had the "Poo Plug" as you'd call it, I have normal stools like I said and noticing a big difference. Calcium has alot of posts on this website so it must be helping a lot of people , like the Questran!


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I think you're right. What works wonderfully for one, may not be for others. I am glad you are finding relief. I love to hear other success stories, it just makes my day.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for your advice Karen, I'm finding some improvement with Calcium, no more rushing to the bathroom as soon as I'm done dinner and my stools are much firmer for the most part. However I'm still suffering from anxiety anytime my stomach feels weird from all the attacks I've had this past year, I'm not sure what I should do about that? I really believe that my IBS-D took off this past year because of stress and nervousness and stress plays a huge part in my IBS!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry I've been so neglectful of this thread recently! Didn't mean to abandon you, sage. I got busy at work and have been feeling so great recently that I hadn't been checking back. The all encompassing stress is the biggest obstancle most of us face with IBS, I think. I had been feeling 99% great, and then, just recently, huge stress in my life as I'm moving and starting a new job soon. The predictable result? Its baaaack. Questran is still working to stop the full-blown D, but unfortunately these past two weeks, I've had urgency again in the morning. Its really frustrating. To answer your question about stress, the IBS Audio program is an excellent way to help deal with it. Studies show about 80% improvement in symptoms once you go through it. I think it specifically works best for those that have a huge link between stress and IBS (although most people do). I just finished the 100 day program, and my symptoms have improved significantly. Granted, the Questran had a lot to do with that, but I have no doubt that the IBS program also helped immensely. I am so confident in it, that I am considering purchasing "Towards Inner Peace," which is a set of CDs to generally help with anxiety after the IBS audio program has been completed. IBS is such a huge mind game. There is no doubt that it is a physical problem, but, as research has shown, there is a huge mind-gut connection. Just slowing down the D or lessening cramps, I think, doesn't take most people all the way. Promise to do better with checking in on this thread! BackFire44


----------



## careena (Nov 3, 2001)

Good to see all the positive posts about Questran! I think you're right about the mindgame BackFire. I would imagine the longer you've had IBS without relief, the harder it would be to "let go" of having stress setbacks. My husband was pretty lucky. I found this board and got the info on Questran less than a year after he started having constant D. He didn't really have enough time to form long-lasting stress behaviors about it. Heck, since I come here, I talk about poo like 10 times more than he does.







Try not to get too down Backfire. I think I'd have the poops too if I were moving and starting a new job at the same time. That's really stressful.It's funny how when you find something that works so good, no matter what the condition, you feel like shouting it from the rooftops.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Backfire, thanks for all the info, Glad to know that Questran is still working and you have a life back! I've been taking Calcium Caltrate and it seems to be helping, if it doesn't continue to work, I'll try Questran! Hang in there and I'm glad all is feeling well!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just a note to everyone that I've been feeling much better these past two days. I reminded myself to live in the present and not worry about the future or dwell on the past (a difficult goal, but one I'm doing better at). I also took time out to relax a bit more during the day and make sure I get lots of sleep at night. With all of that and encouragement from my friends (including the ones I have here), I'm back to feeling great again. Whether it was just the stress or stress plus something bad I ate -- it doesn't matter. If it happens again, I know I will get back to feeling good again in no time.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Backfire - I had a bit of a set back also. My own fault. I am now feeling better and being stupid by not doing the Questran at night. Why am I sabotaging myself like this? I know if I take it, I will be alright, in fact more than alright. Then I have a month or two of good colon health, and then stop doing what I am supposed to do to keep that happening. I must be insane, goofy or both. I have started again. New approach, no going to bed without taking that Questran.Good grief, why do I do this to myself.Backfire,Hang in there. You never know, this move may bring some of the best things ever into your life. It's an adventure.Keep on keeping on, and keep in touch with us, if you would.


----------



## Xyzzy (Jul 11, 2004)

Just got my pills in today, tonight I'll try em for the first time... The Rx is for colestipol hcl 1gm tab, 1 every night... Sure hope this works! I'll post back in a few days...


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Good luck Xyzzy! Please do let us know.I also have acid reflux and started not taking my medicine as religiously a few months back. The expected result?: reflux symptoms.Why do we do it? I don't think its a matter of sabotage. I think we start to forget about our symptoms -- which is good from a mental point of view. Also, perhaps we think we have been feeling so great that we don't need the medicine anymore. You'll get back to where you were in no time. Just remember to take your medicine from now on.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi Everyone,I haven't been on the site for a while. Everything going well with Colestid (1-2 every night). Have recently had some minor D (about once a week) when I have needed an imodium. I think this is due to eating more fruit and veg.I've also noticed that stress/worry can bring on some abdominal cramping and minor D.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Good to hear you are doing well NHow. There's no question in my mind that stress can bring on a host of IBS symptoms!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi all. Haven't posted for a bit and thought I would give everyone another update.The Questran continues to get the job done. In fact, I continue to improve. If you remember, I also went through Mike's hypnotherapy program. The combination of these two have made my life so much easier! It gets better and better each day. Stress is still a huge problem for me right now, but strangely enough, the increased stress hasn't brought back my diarrhea! Looking at where I was a year ago versus where I am now is really unbelieveable to me. Now I even have to remind myself to take the Questran more since my stomach isn't giving me those cues as much. I'm not sure if I will ever be totally symptom free -- and I'm not really sure what that means as everyone has rumblings and discomfort from time to time. All I can say is that I am better today than I was a week ago, than I was a month ago, and certainly much much better than I was a year ago. I hope everyone else that has found relief with Questran is doing as well.


----------



## KmarieR (Jul 15, 2004)

I have a question about questran?? I was taking it for about a month and oh my god...I had the worst stomach cramps, gas and bloating. I almost perfered D over the pain. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Thanks!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I certainly didn't have any cramps. I think I have read that few people experience some bloating when they take it, but that it usually goes away eventually. Are you sure it was the Questran? One of the things that makes IBS so difficult is trying to figure out exactly what the triggers are. Also, perhaps you just needed a smaller dose?Questran won't work for everyone experiencing diarrhea, and perhaps you're one of those people. But make sure you gave it a fair try. BackFire44


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I certainly didn't have any cramps. I think I have read that few people experience some bloating when they take it, but that it usually goes away eventually. Are you sure it was the Questran? One of the things that makes IBS so difficult is trying to figure out exactly what the triggers are. Also, perhaps you just needed a smaller dose? Finally, I take Questran with food -- perhaps that would have helped?Questran won't work for everyone experiencing diarrhea, and perhaps you're one of those people. But make sure you gave it a fair try. BackFire44


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm late getting in on this thread of posts...just read them today. I took Questran Light for the past year and it helped me a lot, but then I started having upper abdominal discomfort. I thought it was due to the Questran so I stopped taking it.To make a long story short and after seveal tests it was determined that I have gastritis and it was not caused by Questran. I have been off of Questran for the past month and have been miserable, so tonight I started back on it. I am still trying to deal with the gastritis, which has been VERY painful to me. The proton pump inhibitor drugs all cause my IBS-D to be worse so I really can't take them except for the OTC Prilosec, which helps a little. I cannot take the regular Questran because it has sucrose in it and it causes an IBS-D attack within an hour after I take it. So I have to take Questran Light, which concerns me because it has aspartame in it. You would think the aspartame would bother me, but it doesn't. If you look in a PDR for Questran it lists quite a lot of side effects to this drug. Questran did cause me joint pain in my hips. When I stopped taking it after two weeks that discomfort went away. It will be interesting to see since I just started back on it if I get this discomfort back. I am going to see a new doctor on Friday. She is a D.O. and she treats holistically. So I will have the best of both worlds. I am not a big fan of GI's since over the 21 years of suffering from IBS-D they have never done anything to help me, but they sure know how to order a lot of tests.CalleIBS-D of 21 years, gallbladder removed in 1983 at the age of 21....BIG MISTAKE.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Its hard to find a good GI. Don't think just because the doctor is a "holistic" doctor that they will be any better. Anything is worth a try, but just be cautious. I would read up on the internet about anything the holistic doctor thinks you should take or do. Just noted your tag line -- why don't they tell you that removing your gallbladder can cause a lifetime of problems? My doctor said it would make no difference whatsoever. Are they purposefully lying? or just uninformed? With any trigger, like aspartame, it is incredibly individual. While most people may have problems with aspartame, that doesn't mean you will. Weird about the hip pain and Questran -- I've never heard of that as a side effect. Have you tried Mike's hypnotherapy tapes (www.ibsaudioprogram100.com)? I really got a lot of benefit from them. In fact, my mom also has IBS and I just ordered them for her. Hope your doc visit goes well!


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I'll be able to tell if this doctor I see Friday knows that much about IBS. If I know more than she does then I'm in trouble...LOL. I like the fact that she works with herbs and has that knowledge. I have tried certain herbs and supplements for IBS and there is definitely a place for them in helping with IBS symptoms. Prescription drugs, for the most part, just cause me more problems. As far as the gallbladder goes...at the time I was seeing a 'quack' of a doctor. I don't think he knew what else to do for me so he removed my gallbladder and that just made me worse. Now it's something I have to live with for the rest of my life. I would tell ANYONE that if they don't have to get their gallbladder out then don't do it!!! I don't care if some doctors say you don't really need it...that is not true! I don't know if doctors are lying or just misinformed that is why you have to be an advocate for yourself. Do as much research as possible before a doctor does anything..same for drugs they want you to take. I get so frustrated with GI's because they know nothing about how important diet is for people with IBS and they know NOTHING about herbs or supplements that can help. That is why I am looking forward to talking to this holistic doctor. All I want, like everyone else on this site, is to have a normal life and not spending it in the bathroom. I hope we ALL have that some day. I took Questran yesterday and today there is already an improvement. I hope that lasts all day. I just need to get a handle on this gastritis. It has been awful to deal with. I sure didn't need another stomach problem. This IBS was enough to deal with. Calle


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

Ooops, forgot to answer your question on Mike and his hypnotherapy program...no, I have not done that yet, but I think it's something I need to check into.Calle


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

New problem: I've been taking colestid (pill form of questran) for almost 5 months. In the main it's great. However, I've noticed that even though I am a lot more regular (usually have 1-2 well-formed bm's daily) I also get a build-up and start looking like I have a basketball in my belly. Not sure how this can happen if I'm going every day. Then once every 5-6 days I have a sort of blow out. Not exactly D, but a lot of urgency (primarily in the morning after breakfast) and end up going 4-6 times before it's all resolved. It starts off well-formed and ends up pretty loose and sticky (gross, I know).I can't take less colestid because I'm only taking 1/day now (never more than 2). So...not sure what else to do. Any thoughts and suggestions would be most appreciated.Cheers,Nancy


----------

